# WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO?



## shrekinacutty

JUST WONDERING WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE CARS LIKE THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS AND THE CARS FROM THOSE DAYS DOES ANYBODY STILL HAVE THEIR CARS FROM BACK IN THE DAY AND IF SO U GOT ANY B4 AND AFTER PICS ?


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYBODY?


----------



## Guest

I always wondered that too, some of the old Lifestyle, Imperials, Klique cars?? WTF where they go


----------



## hoppinlincoln

I wouldn't be surprised if most of them are in Japan.


----------



## ~TRU~

IMPERIALS GOT A FEW .


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Apr 29 2007, 07:59 PM~7799324
> *IMPERIALS GOT A FEW .
> *


Gypsy Rose is still showing strong, Inner Visions will be showing at the Imperials CC Ruidoso NM show on May 5th, Star Car is preserved and will show again one day and theres a few more which I'll hold my tounge about. :biggrin: 

BTW, the OG owner of the Blvd. Nights Monet is commin' out with somethin' even better real soon.


----------



## hotstuff5964

i was just thinking about this before. i would love to see some of the lows from back in the 70's-80's regardless of the condition they're currently in. whether they are still show condition like dressed to kill and gypsy rose or all crusty and decrepit, i love seeing these old rides and appreciating what they were. 

bring em out fuckers!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

kool topic with lots of old school rides http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204362


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 29 2007, 09:23 PM~7800000
> *kool topic with lots of old school rides http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204362
> *


  i wonder were el tiburon is at or what it looks like now?


----------



## milkbone

TTT


I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT STARTING A TOPIC LIKE THIS SATURDAY NIGHT :cheesy:

A "WHERE ARE THEY NOW?" TOPIC


----------



## 915imperials

Plum Crazy El Paso, Tx








Innervisions 1st lowrider to win sweepstakes at a Hot Rod Show. This car received a full undercarriage treatment while preserving the original paint COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty

SICK  ANYMORE ???


----------



## PAJARO LOCO

Based on past "sightings" and current rumors:

TECHNICAL EXTACY (1972 Rivi in Blvd. Nights - Imperials): Supposely was seen several years a go in Hawaii (of all places) with "big" tires to reflect a "hot rod" look.

THE ELVIS PRESLEY CAR (1976 Glass House purchased by Elvis Presley and given to his cousin Earl Greenwood - Imperials): Was seened in a "hot rod" car show in San Francisco about 5 years ago also with "large" tires. Unfortunately the most recent rumor is that it was seened in a "storage yard" around the Phoenix, AZ. area collecting dust.


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Apr 30 2007, 08:40 AM~7802152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plum Crazy El Paso, Tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innervisions 1st lowrider to win sweepstakes at a Hot Rod Show. This car received a full undercarriage treatment while preserving the original paint COMING SOON!!!!
> *



I'm going to get to check out these rides Sun. Que no?  Hope to see them in Ruidoso


----------



## SAUL

GOOD TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP POSTING PICTURES


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 30 2007, 06:42 PM~7806532
> *GOOD TOPIC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEP POSTING PICTURES
> *


THANKS


----------



## milkbone

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

this car is not well known world wide, but it is a legend where im from. i know it as the "THE JOKER" that was the owner placa so thats what alot of people call it. johnnyblaze1967 has posted these pics before it was his uncles ride and its been in storage for 20 plus years now the son owns it and is busting it out. this guy was ahead of his time when he painted this ride this ride has old school written all over it. im trying to get some more pics of the car for my own collection if i get them ill post more.


----------



## shrekinacutty

THATS SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

im trying to find some pics of a 72 monte carlo from around here also. they called it the easter egg car cause they said it looked like a easter egg. im just waiting to get some more pics from my dads friend


----------



## shrekinacutty




----------



## big C

cool topic


----------



## Jeff

How about the cars in "The Hunter" with Steve McQueen from 1980?

Had a couple Imperials CC (I believe) Glasshouses in it.


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Pearl Jam 1973 NEWLIFE CAR CLUB


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Pearl Jam 1979


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Pearl Jam 2007 IMPERIALS LA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 3 2007, 06:22 PM~7829811
> *Pearl Jam 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have anything with Butch in it Al? Cars, etc?


----------



## shrekinacutty




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 3 2007, 06:21 PM~7829806
> *Pearl Jam 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceee :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO

:nicoderm: 

Looking good homie. Old School rocks.


----------



## BIG RED

I would love to know where the 72 73 Caprice or Impala is that was in Blvd Nights when he is pulling up to hop and you see it in the back round and it looks like a disco ball as it has so much dam flake it is unreal.


----------



## BIG RED

Or what about the bomb truck in Blvd Nights...The candy red one with the tri power and chrome running boards.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@May 3 2007, 10:49 PM~7831824
> *Or what about the bomb truck in Blvd Nights...The candy red one with the tri power and chrome running boards.
> *


NOT SURE BUT I THINK THATS RAPPERS DELIGHT IT BELONGS TO OSO RIVERA FROM THEE ARTISTICS CC


----------



## GMCTROCA

what heppen to the 63 ? the one hopping with the monte carlo ,anybody know ,what happen to it or where it went to


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@May 3 2007, 11:38 PM~7832088
> *what heppen to the 63 ? the one hopping with the monte carlo ,anybody know ,what happen to it or where it went to
> *



might wanna ask in the imperial thread thats what club it was from they might know. crenshaws finest knows the original owner of the blue monte.


----------



## MR JOKER

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 3 2007, 06:22 PM~7829811
> *Pearl Jam 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN NICE :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@May 3 2007, 11:38 PM~7832088
> *what heppen to the 63 ? the one hopping with the monte carlo ,anybody know ,what happen to it or where it went to
> *


this car had 4 owners after the movie.after the movie was released the car was sold to bob dunlop from baldwin park,after it was sold to a rudy ortega,same town then i traded cars with rudy ,keeped the car for about year 1/2
took the set ups out sold them ,sold the car with the whole frame all cracked for $900,not reanforced ,the fourth owner started to fix it but before he finish it rapped it around a telephone pole and there end the story of the 63 thats hopped with the monte carlo


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

:tears:


----------



## shrekinacutty

:angel: :tears: RIP 63 FROM BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## 1FIRME92

THAT SAD DAM THAT WAS A NICE CAR


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2007, 09:09 AM~7810101
> *this car is not well known world wide, but it is a legend where im from. i know it as the "THE JOKER" that was the owner placa so thats what alot of people call it. johnnyblaze1967 has posted these pics before it was his uncles ride and its been in storage for 20 plus years now the son owns it and is busting it out. this guy was ahead of his time when he painted this ride this ride has old school written all over it. im trying to get some more pics of the car for my own collection if i get them ill post more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice. there was a 65 here in htown years ago that had an old skool paint job similar to that one, that blue and similar colors i mean. the interior was done up in this silver/blue/red vinyl that was sparkly, like diner seats. i think it rode on tru spokes too. supposedly the owners father did the car in the 70's.

he joined puro impalas and the pres of the club got in real trouble from what i heard. haven't seen any of the car since.....


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

This Thread is great :thumbsup:

My Pops used to Lowride back in the late 70's early 80's up and down Mission St.

He had an older model Grand Prix.
Its a trip because he watched some of these Cali Swangin's or Trucha Videos and he is like "oh shit !!!!" what the fuck ?
The Hydraulics have evolved sooo much that he is amazed when he see's cars 3 wheelin and hittin bumper..........


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYBODY ELSE GOT ANYTHING TO ADD ???


----------



## LOWLIFE76

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 5 2007, 10:06 AM~7839387
> *nice.  there was a 65 here in htown years ago that had an old skool paint job similar to that one, that blue and similar colors i mean.  the interior was done up in this silver/blue/red vinyl that was sparkly, like diner seats.  i think it rode on tru spokes too.  supposedly the owners father did the car in the 70's.
> 
> he joined puro impalas and the pres of the club got in real trouble from what i heard.  haven't seen any of the car since.....
> *



I remember that car and from what i remember it was painted by fidel sanchez of latin image over twenty years ago Its been a while since its been showing but that car is definatly a nice ride.


----------



## BigPoppa

hell, back then, they probably threw 60s Impalas away like they do G-bodies now



> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 4 2007, 12:59 AM~7832378
> *this car had 4 owners after the movie.after the movie was released the car was sold to bob dunlop from baldwin park,after it was sold to a rudy ortega,same town then i traded cars with rudy ,keeped the car for about year 1/2
> took the set ups out sold  them ,sold the car with the whole frame all cracked for $900,not reanforced ,the fourth owner started to fix it but before he finish it rapped it around a telephone pole and there end the story of the 63 thats hopped with the monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS CAR ???


----------



## shrekinacutty

OR THIS ONE ??







?
THE ONE FROM CHEECH AND CHONG?


----------



## shrekinacutty

OR MAYBE THIS ONE


































*"EL TIBURON"*


----------



## ROBERT71MC

remember the 65 impala in the movie heartbreaker ? i washed that car a few times so i can get my hat & shirt from the club classics c.c. santana o.c i was in the bike club, we use to ride our lowriders to the park to watch the car club play softball with an other club.. the owner is robert rocha, he still owns it & shows....good topic brings back good memories


----------



## H8R PROOF

LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC GOING...WOULD LOVE 4 SOMEONE 2 HAVE A-BACK N THE DAYZ- CAR SHOW. BRING SOME OF THE OL-SKOOL RIDES OUT, SHOW THE LOWRIDER WORLD SOME OF THE RIDES THAT INSPIRED US ALL 2 RIDE N THE FIRST PLACE


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 13 2007, 12:05 PM~7894110
> *LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC GOING...WOULD LOVE 4 SOMEONE 2 HAVE A-BACK N THE DAYZ- CAR SHOW.  BRING SOME OF THE OL-SKOOL RIDES OUT, SHOW THE LOWRIDER WORLD SOME OF THE RIDES THAT INSPIRED US ALL 2 RIDE N THE FIRST PLACE
> *


THAT WOULD BE ONE BAD ASS CARSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup: "I AGREE TO THAT".THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS.:cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## CHE1

Good topic!!


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@May 10 2007, 10:03 PM~7880735
> *remember the 65 impala in the movie heartbreaker ? i washed that car a few times so i can get my hat & shirt from the club  classics c.c. santana o.c i was in the bike club, we use to ride our lowriders to the park to watch the car club play softball with an other club.. the owner is robert rocha, he still owns it & shows....good topic brings back good memories
> *


YEP ROCHA STILL SHOWING STRONG ALONG WITH ACER REPPIN CLASSICS FOR LIFE


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 14 2007, 09:53 PM~7905440
> *YEP ROCHA STILL SHOWING STRONG ALONG WITH ACER REPPIN CLASSICS FOR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TO KNOW THAT CAR IS STILL AROUND,IT WOULD BE COOL IF MOST OF THOSE OLD CARS WERE STILL SHOWING 
GOOD PIC CLASSIC 53


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 10 2007, 11:42 AM~7875718
> *hell, back then, they probably threw 60s Impalas away like they do G-bodies now
> *


LOL @ YOUR AVATAR


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg

can someone please post up more pictures of the monte "sun godess" Ive seen some pics of it in another thread but cant remember wich one..








and ted wells deuce from the late 70's


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 23 2007, 03:18 PM~7964956
> *can someone please post up more pictures of the monte "sun godess" Ive seen some pics of it in another thread but cant remember wich one..I THINK SUN-GODDESS IS FROM GROUPE...GO TO THE GROUPE FORUM & C SOMEONE CAN HELP U OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ted wells deuce from the late 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 10 2007, 12:13 AM~8074958
> *  ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS??
> *




:yessad: :yessad: :tears: japan


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 10 2007, 08:13 AM~8074958
> *  ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS??
> *


was that a lifestyle 68?


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 10 2007, 04:26 AM~8075189
> *was that a lifestyle 68?
> *


YEA


----------



## H8R PROOF

WHAT EVER HAPPENED 2 ILLUSSIONS FROM LIFESTYLE...FREAKY 5 FROM SAC-TOWN....WILD ORCHILD FROM IMPERIALS....BRAND MADNESS FROM KLIQUE-PHOENIX :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn its koo to see some of these legendary rides still around.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 10 2007, 12:40 AM~8075029
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :tears: japan
> *


 :angry: THAT SUCKS THAT WAS ONE BAD ASS 68 R.I.P


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jun 10 2007, 11:39 AM~8075199
> *YEA
> *


a yes I remember now


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jun 10 2007, 03:43 PM~8075474
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED 2 ILLUSSIONS FROM LIFESTYLE...FREAKY 5 FROM SAC-TOWN....WILD ORCHILD FROM IMPERIALS....BRAND MADNESS FROM KLIQUE-PHOENIX :dunno:
> *


seen pics of wild orchid up in here but cant remember the thread tho


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 11 2007, 12:10 PM~8082835
> *seen pics of wild orchid up in here but cant remember the thread tho
> *


imperials thread first few pages.


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 12 2007, 06:43 AM~8087538
> *imperials thread first few pages.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT ANY OTHER RIDERS THAT HAVE A HISTORY?? LIKE WERE IS PENT HOUSE NOW OR LETHATL WEAPON ?? OR THE ENTERTAINER ??


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 23 2007, 03:18 PM~7964956
> *can someone please post up more pictures of the monte "sun godess" Ive seen some pics of it in another thread but cant remember wich one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ted wells deuce from the late 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I posted this pic of "Sun Goddess" a few months back in another old skool thread. It's from my brother's collection of old Lowrider photos from the 1970's.


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 21 2007, 10:56 AM~8146295
> *I posted this pic of "Sun Goddess" a few months back in another old skool thread. It's from my brother's collection of old Lowrider photos from the 1970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the one I was looking for! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jun 10 2007, 07:43 AM~8075474
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED 2 ILLUSSIONS FROM LIFESTYLE...FREAKY 5 FROM SAC-TOWN....WILD ORCHILD FROM IMPERIALS....BRAND MADNESS FROM KLIQUE-PHOENIX :dunno:
> *


freaky 5 from stockton dave still got it ive been buggin him to bring out hell bring it out soon tho wild orchid? OR KING ORCHID?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 20 2007, 09:42 PM~8145399
> *ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT ANY OTHER RIDERS THAT HAVE A HISTORY?? LIKE WERE IS PENT HOUSE NOW OR LETHATL WEAPON ??  OR THE ENTERTAINER ??
> *


THE ENTERTAINERS STILL SHOWIN


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 23 2007, 01:16 PM~8161898
> *THE ENTERTAINERS STILL SHOWIN
> *


ANY PICS??


----------



## Silentdawg

well we know what happened but still..damn.. :tears:


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## djrascal

King Orchid was bought by an Imperials member from down south after it was here in Stockton. From what i heard it caught on fire or they parted it out. I saw Dave awhile back and when i asked about Freaky 5 he just grinned and didn't say much. The Entertainer was just at a show i went to, still looks good.

I want to know what ever happen to The Great Medusa, the 1963 Impala from Stockton.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 24 2007, 06:31 AM~8164999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 24 2007, 05:30 AM~8164998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P OG GYPSY ROSE


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I GOT A LOT OF RESPECT FOR GUYS THAT PAVED THE WAY FOR A ***** LIKE ME. IF IT WAS'NT FOR THIS RIDIN SHIT, MAN I PROBLY WOULD'NT HAVE MUCH OF A LIFE. ON SOME REAL SHIT. THANK YALL MAN :happysad:


----------



## SCHWINN_RIDER*73

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 24 2007, 03:59 PM~8167241
> *R.I.P OG GYPSY ROSE
> *



hey what happened to gypsy rose why the r.i.p.


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 20 2007, 09:42 PM~8145399
> *ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT ANY OTHER RIDERS THAT HAVE A HISTORY?? LIKE WERE IS PENT HOUSE NOW OR LETHATL WEAPON ??  OR THE ENTERTAINER ??
> *


ONE OF MY HOMIES FROM LIFESTYLE TOLD ME THAT PENTHOUSE IS RETIRED & SLEEPING RIHGT NOW...& I HEARD THAT LETHAL WEAPON WAS ON THE EAST-COAST..BUT DONT KNOW HOW TRUE THAT IS


----------



## ke miras

Lethal weapon is in New Jersey. Car was supposed to be the center piece of a few shows some time ago but probs with the promoter have kept the car under wraps. That car is a true OG.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SCHWINN_RIDER*73_@Jun 25 2007, 05:59 AM~8168811
> *hey what happened to gypsy rose why the r.i.p.
> *


Not the '64 Gypsy Rose (that is still showing strong  ), but the '63 that Jesse built before the '64. Go 1 page back and there's like 10 pics of it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 25 2007, 05:36 AM~8170033
> *Not the '64 Gypsy Rose (that is still showing strong   ), but the '63 that Jesse built before the '64. Go 1 page back and there's like 10 pics of it.
> *


was it destroyed? this is not the one that was vadalized on whitier blvd. on some jealousy shit is it?


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2007, 01:03 PM~8170110
> *was it destroyed?  this is not the one that was vadalized on whitier blvd. on some jealousy shit is it?
> *


yes, this 63


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 25 2007, 07:17 AM~8170123
> *yes, this 63
> *


THANX. I READ ABOUT THAT SOMEWHERE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER.


----------



## Silentdawg

lowrider history book chapter 6

The Impala swept local shows with its incredible paint, and was featured in the March 1972 Car Craft Magazine, a rare feat for even the finest lowriders.

But, when Jesse tried to cruise his pride and joy, taking it out on Whittier to experience the time-honored East Los Angeles tradition, tragedy struck. Jealous cruisers took a few bricks to the '63, effectively destroying it as a show car. Jesse was heart-broken, but persevered. He had other ideas for fine rides, although his longing for another flowered Impala would never leave him.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2007, 05:03 AM~8170110
> *was it destroyed?  this is not the one that was vadalized on whitier blvd. on some jealousy shit is it?
> *


THE 63 GYPSY ROSE WAS NOT VENDALIZED IT WAS WRECKED THATS WHY THEY DIDNT REBUILT THE CAR


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 25 2007, 11:54 AM~8171179
> *THE 63 GYPSY ROSE WAS NOT VENDALIZED IT WAS WRECKED THATS WHY THEY DIDNT REBUILT THE CAR
> *


NOW I'M LOST. WHO'S RIGHT AND WHO'S WRONG? :dunno:


----------



## servant of christ

HERES WHAT HEPPENED .THE TRUE STORY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 25 2007, 12:07 PM~8171258
> *HERES WHAT HEPPENED .THE TRUE STORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: SORT OF LIKE THE REBIRTH


----------



## Silentdawg

Ive allways heard about the brick story but the crash sounds more reasonable, a couple o bricks would still leave alot to restore I would think.. :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN...LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FUCKED UP THE TRUTH LIKE THAT??? :angry:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 25 2007, 10:10 AM~8171283
> *Ive allways heard about the brick story but the crash sounds more reasonable, a couple o bricks would still leave alot to restore I would think.. :dunno:
> *


YEAH IT WOULDN'T MAKE SENCE TO DO ANOTHER CAR WHEN THAT ONE COULD HAVE BEEN RESTORED
:dunno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Good topic.. :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 25 2007, 10:16 AM~8171317
> *YEAH IT WOULDN'T MAKE SENCE TO DO ANOTHER CAR WHEN THAT ONE COULD HAVE BEEN RESTORED
> :dunno:
> *


VERY TRUE I THOUGHT IT WAS BRICKS 2 IT COULD HAVE BEEN RESTORED BUT THE ACCIDENT THOSE SOUND MORE ACCURATE?


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 10 2007, 09:08 PM~7880406
> *OR THIS ONE ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> THE ONE FROM CHEECH AND CHONG?
> *


This car used to belong to my wife's uncle. His name is john roberts. He was from Lifestyle car club out here in the san fernando valley. He is the one hitting the switches in the movie. I do not know if the story is true but I heard that the car was sadly totalled in an accident.


----------



## rd62rdstr

Maybe....it was the bricks hitting the car that caused him to lose control and get in the accident. :0 :dunno:


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 4 2007, 07:10 AM~8232928
> *Maybe....it was the bricks hitting the car that caused him to lose control and get in the accident.  :0  :dunno:
> *


Sorry but this one went over my head...what did you mean?


----------



## popsride77

On the fourth I actually found out what happened to Tequila Sunrise...it originally was sold to some one who turned around and sold it to Japan.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

What a surprise and a damn shame!!

Its ok tho...I'm about to bring it back to life...

So any additional info and pics would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 11:37 AM~7819397
> *im trying to find some pics of a 72 monte carlo from around here also. they called it the easter egg car cause they said it looked like a easter egg. im just waiting to get some more pics from my dads friend
> *


SUPREME, do you mean that the car looked like an easter basket? If so then it belonged to my homeboy Mario from the Imperials. It was a 71 - 72 Monte that was painted candy red flake. He felt that if his ride had patterns that he would do better at the shows. He had his friend (I don't remember his name) paint the patterns and it had this different pattern sequence that weaved in and out from top to bottom. Because the patterns were not on a slant, it looked like an easter basket. Some guys called it the whalebone car as well. 

I'm in the process of getting hold of the club photographer who took pics for us from 1981-1985 so I can have them scanned. As soon as I do, I will post some of the rides of that time. It was a nice mix of the old guys (look at me calling them old now!) and us new guys (at the time) so the car mix was pretty sweet.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 12 2007, 05:20 PM~8295793
> *SUPREME, do you mean that the car looked like an easter basket? If so then it belonged to my homeboy Mario from the Imperials. It was a 71 - 72 Monte that was painted candy red flake. He felt that if his ride had patterns that he would do better at the shows. He had his friend (I don't remember his name) paint the patterns and it had this different pattern sequence that weaved in and out from top to bottom. Because the patterns were not on a slant, it looked like an easter basket. Some guys called it the whalebone car as well.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting hold of the club photographer who took pics for us from 1981-1985 so I can have them scanned. As soon as I do, I will post some of the rides of that time. It was a nice mix of the old guys (look at me calling them old now!) and us new guys (at the time) so the car mix was pretty sweet.
> *


Wasin't Crazy Art was it who painted the car?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 12 2007, 05:20 PM~8295793
> *SUPREME, do you mean that the car looked like an easter basket? If so then it belonged to my homeboy Mario from the Imperials. It was a 71 - 72 Monte that was painted candy red flake. He felt that if his ride had patterns that he would do better at the shows. He had his friend (I don't remember his name) paint the patterns and it had this different pattern sequence that weaved in and out from top to bottom. Because the patterns were not on a slant, it looked like an easter basket. Some guys called it the whalebone car as well.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting hold of the club photographer who took pics for us from 1981-1985 so I can have them scanned. As soon as I do, I will post some of the rides of that time. It was a nice mix of the old guys (look at me calling them old now!) and us new guys (at the time) so the car mix was pretty sweet.
> *



no im talking about another monte from a small town in the fresno area. it had patterns also and people called it the easter egg car.


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 12 2007, 05:22 PM~8295803
> *Wasin't Crazy Art was it who painted the car?
> *



No, Art didn't paint that car. During that time, Art added patterns to Plum Crazy and painted Joel's 64. Tony told me that the 64 was totaled by the new owner right after Joel sold it. It was a sweet ride.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 12 2007, 05:44 PM~8295942
> *No, Art didn't paint that car. During that time, Art added patterns to Plum Crazy and painted Joel's 64. Tony told me that the 64 was totaled by the new owner right after Joel sold it. It was a sweet ride.
> *


Thats a nightmare...same thing happened to Nonnie's car after Art painted it...right after.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2007, 03:23 PM~8303609
> *Thats a nightmare...same thing happened to Nonnie's car after Art painted it...right after.
> *


DAMN SO ART PAINTED THEM AND THEY GOT WRECKED ?? ANY PICS OF ANY OF THOSE CARS ART PAINTED ???


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 14 2007, 12:28 AM~8306154
> *DAMN SO ART PAINTED THEM AND THEY GOT WRECKED ?? ANY PICS OF ANY OF THOSE CARS ART PAINTED ???
> *


I'm in the process of getting photos shrekinacutty. I will post as soon as I get hold of them.

Sup Crenshaw! Any progress on the ranfla. I'm gonna hold you to your offer of a ride bro! :biggrin: I got a need for getting low bro...


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 14 2007, 06:29 PM~8309511
> *I'm in the process of getting photos shrekinacutty. I will post as soon as I get hold of them.
> 
> Sup Crenshaw! Any progress on the ranfla. I'm gonna hold you to your offer of a ride bro!  :biggrin:  I got a need for getting low bro...
> *


----------



## chromerollin

just wondering if anybody knows what happened to the 64 vert ice cube drove in the movie boyz in the hood


----------



## 1mexikan

...Good topic... :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by chromerollin_@Jul 14 2007, 09:32 PM~8310310
> *just wondering if anybody knows what happened to the 64 vert ice cube drove in the movie boyz in the hood
> *


IT WAS A 63 AND CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG BUT DIDN'T IT GO TO JAPAN??


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 10 2007, 03:13 AM~8074958
> *  ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS??
> *



i believe it was sold to japan..that has to be the baddest 68 ever!!


----------



## 1mexikan

How bout the Love Machine..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 14 2007, 06:29 PM~8309511
> *I'm in the process of getting photos shrekinacutty. I will post as soon as I get hold of them.
> 
> Sup Crenshaw! Any progress on the ranfla. I'm gonna hold you to your offer of a ride bro!  :biggrin:  I got a need for getting low bro...
> *


Yo ArnGar!...

Me and Tomas are just tryin' to get the paint finished..I"ll be done this year god willing.


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@Jul 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8311725
> *How bout the Love Machine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!!!HOW COULD WE 4GET BOUT THIS ONE TILL NOW...GOOD CALL 1mexican


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@Jul 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8311725
> *How bout the Love Machine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good question i wonder if the plates were even real plates ??


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT ANY PICS OF THE ART PAINTED CARS??


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

I HEARD THE OTHER DAY THAT BLACK MOSES IS SITTIN IN A GARAGE IN MODESTO?


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 30 2007, 08:39 PM~8431800
> *I HEARD THE OTHER DAY THAT BLACK MOSES IS SITTIN IN A GARAGE IN MODESTO?
> *


DIDN'T THAT CAR TURN INTO BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS ?? I MIGHT BE WRONG ?


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 25 2007, 10:07 AM~8171258
> *HERES WHAT HEPPENED .THE TRUE STORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ther car was 10 years old back then :0


----------



## H8R PROOF

WHERES ALTERED IMAGE?....WILL WE EVER C IT AGAIN :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 30 2007, 10:04 PM~8432944
> *DIDN'T THAT CAR TURN INTO BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS ?? I MIGHT BE WRONG ?
> *



BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS IS IN JAPAN.


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 31 2007, 02:36 PM~8438439
> *BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS IS IN JAPAN.
> *


 :nono: I OWN IT NOW..J/K :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient

WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS MONTE/////?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 31 2007, 02:29 PM~8438372
> *WHERES ALTERED IMAGE?....WILL WE EVER C IT AGAIN :dunno:
> *


GOOD QUESTION ANY BODY GOT SPY PICS I HEARD IT WAS GETTING REDONE?


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 31 2007, 04:39 PM~8439654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS MONTE/////?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


It was sold right after the movie. Lost track of it.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 31 2007, 04:39 PM~8439654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS MONTE/////?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


it was in another movie after blvd nights,it came out on the movie the jerk with steve martin


----------



## Guest

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## Long Roof

What ever happened to this truck?










When it comes to candy, flake, and murals, mini trucks weren't the originators. The lowrider scene and old '50s and '60s customs paved the way for a new era of flashy paint techniques. Back in 1991, Derrick Jhagroo came out with Wrapped With Envy, which was on the cover Sept. 1991 as the 24 Karat Cruiser. This was the third and final rendition for Derrick, and he went all out with wild candy multi-flake paint, insane mods, and a smoothed and muraled rear frame. Yes, more than 17 years ago.

Now, just imagine back in 1990 to 1991 how crazy this paint job and truck were! In fact, it's the very first truck for our Top 10, and it pretty much inspired an entire new paint scene in the minitruckin' world. Craig Fraser, from Air Syndicate, even picked this truck as his favorite paint job that he didn't work on. And as a muralist, it motivated Fraser with his own work.


----------



## lowcotbird

i have 78 t bird that was the shit back i its day it was at the Oakland roadster show and bakerfield show some one told me it came out in a video of that show. it was a Low Conspiracy car from the early 80s the car was put away for about 16 years and i got it a few after that. I like the car a lot but just hate all the OG wana bees that walk past it and say i remember that car from wayyy back. those idiots were not even around then. any ways if anybody has any original pictures of my car i will buy you a bottle of patron and even sneak it into the show


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by lowcotbird_@Sep 6 2007, 10:16 PM~8735742
> *i have 78 t bird that was the shit back i its day it was at the Oakland roadster show and bakerfield show some one told me it came out in a video of that show. it was a Low Conspiracy car from the early 80s the car was put away for about 16 years and i got it a few after that. I like the car a lot but just hate all the OG wana bees that walk past it and say i remember that car from wayyy back. those idiots were not even around then. any ways if anybody has any original pictures of my car i will buy you a bottle of patron and even sneak it into the show
> *


TTT SHIT WISH I COULD FIND ME AN OLD CAR LIKE THAT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowcotbird_@Sep 6 2007, 09:16 PM~8735742
> *i have 78 t bird that was the shit back i its day it was at the Oakland roadster show and bakerfield show some one told me it came out in a video of that show. it was a Low Conspiracy car from the early 80s the car was put away for about 16 years and i got it a few after that. I like the car a lot but just hate all the OG wana bees that walk past it and say i remember that car from wayyy back. those idiots were not even around then. any ways if anybody has any original pictures of my car i will buy you a bottle of patron and even sneak it into the show
> *


Any Pics of you ride. Pm me with pics if you want.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2007, 08:49 PM~7799237
> *I always wondered that too, some of the old Lifestyle, Imperials, Klique cars?? WTF where they go
> *


japan


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT FOR THE OG LOWRIDERS THAT PAVED THE ROAD FOR US


----------



## H8R PROOF

MAN FELLAS...I GOT SUM...WHERES THE 69( PANDEMONIUM)..& THE 76 GLASSHOUSE (LIVING-COLORS) FROM ARIZONA :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAD_ONE

DJs truck is in his garage ,still looks killer . koolest thing is a poster he has over it saying " 3 time world champ,taking it punch after punch"..that truck was way ahead of its time, I was telling Derrick too bad his 3 tittles are over cause that could show up in Vegas this year and take sweeps.



> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 05:15 PM~8693506
> *What ever happened to this truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to candy, flake, and murals, mini trucks weren't the originators. The lowrider scene and old '50s and '60s customs paved the way for a new era of flashy paint techniques. Back in 1991, Derrick Jhagroo came out with Wrapped With Envy, which was on the cover Sept. 1991 as the 24 Karat Cruiser. This was the third and final rendition for Derrick, and he went all out with wild candy multi-flake paint, insane mods, and a smoothed and muraled rear frame. Yes, more than 17 years ago.
> 
> Now, just imagine back in 1990 to 1991 how crazy this paint job and truck were! In fact, it's the very first truck for our Top 10, and it pretty much inspired an entire new paint scene in the minitruckin' world. Craig Fraser, from Air Syndicate, even picked this truck as his favorite paint job that he didn't work on. And as a muralist, it motivated Fraser with his own work.
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## lowc

El Paso, Texas 71 Impala


----------



## droppedltd

that plum crazy was a bad ass ride. but kinda killed it with that interior. gotta keep it old school like it was


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 25 2007, 06:39 PM~8869676
> *that plum crazy was a bad ass ride. but kinda killed it with that interior. gotta keep it old school like it was
> *


Frank Rodella did the original custom interior for Plum Crazy. I'll give Alex a call to see if he has picks when he first had it done.


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## CaddyKid253

ttt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 14 2007, 01:15 PM~8791943
> *TTT FOR THE OG LOWRIDERS THAT PAVED THE ROAD FOR US
> *


----------



## Maricoparider

THIS WAS REALLY A GREAT TOPIC GREAT PHOTOTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TTT


----------



## ROCBOTM

1984 BUICK REGAL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by ROCBOTM_@Nov 12 2007, 04:40 PM~9212127
> *1984 BUICK REGAL!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WTF??? ANY MORE OG RIDER STORYS OR PICTURES?


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8826475
> *DJs truck is in his garage ,still looks killer . koolest thing is a poster he has over it saying " 3 time world champ,taking it punch after punch"..that truck was way ahead of its time, I was telling Derrick too bad his 3 tittles are over cause that could show up in Vegas this year and take sweeps.
> *


So is he planning on bringing it back out?


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8826475
> *DJs truck is in his garage ,still looks killer . koolest thing is a poster he has over it saying " 3 time world champ,taking it punch after punch"..that truck was way ahead of its time, I was telling Derrick too bad his 3 tittles are over cause that could show up in Vegas this year and take sweeps.
> *


Tell Derrick Sal Carmona from Tucson said "Hi". Back in the early days our trucks would always get confused for each other's. His was an extra cab and mine was a standard, both the same paint color. He added the California Raisins and that made it easier on people. haha. We both would see each other out cruising and at parties and then all of a sudden his truck went crazy. No way they'd confuse them after he added the scissors.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

good topic :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon

real nice thread!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 25 2007, 07:39 PM~8869676
> *that plum crazy was a bad ass ride. but kinda killed it with that interior. gotta keep it old school like it was
> *


 :0 I saw plum crazy quite a few years back for sale in carlisle PA ,w/ the old interior .I was trippin out ,I wanna say they were asking like 11- 12 000!  :angry:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by lowc_@Sep 24 2007, 10:02 AM~8859047
> *El Paso, Texas 71 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## G Style




----------



## brett




----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT FOR MY TOPIC


----------



## DROP EM INC96

what happen to 
LOCO 64 any one :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96_@Nov 28 2007, 02:18 AM~9322559
> *what happen to
> LOCO 64 any one :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I HEARD THAT IT WAS GETTING REDONE


----------



## blaklak96

LOVE THIS TOPIC  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96+Nov 28 2007, 01:18 AM~9322559-->
> 
> 
> 
> what happen to
> LOCO 64 any one :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shrekinacutty_@Nov 28 2007, 01:43 AM~9322620
> *I THINK I HEARD THAT IT WAS GETTING REDONE
> *


HEARD THE SAME THING SOMETIMG LAST YEAR. BE NICE TO SEE THAT AT SHOWS AGAIN.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2007, 10:31 AM~9331098
> *HEARD THE SAME THING SOMETIMG LAST YEAR. BE NICE TO SEE THAT AT SHOWS AGAIN.
> *


I AGREE WIFF YA JERONIMO I WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THAT CAR OUT AGIAN


----------



## Dominance CC




----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 05:15 PM~8693506
> *What ever happened to this truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to candy, flake, and murals, mini trucks weren't the originators. The lowrider scene and old '50s and '60s customs paved the way for a new era of flashy paint techniques. Back in 1991, Derrick Jhagroo came out with Wrapped With Envy, which was on the cover Sept. 1991 as the 24 Karat Cruiser. This was the third and final rendition for Derrick, and he went all out with wild candy multi-flake paint, insane mods, and a smoothed and muraled rear frame. Yes, more than 17 years ago.
> 
> Now, just imagine back in 1990 to 1991 how crazy this paint job and truck were! In fact, it's the very first truck for our Top 10, and it pretty much inspired an entire new paint scene in the minitruckin' world. Craig Fraser, from Air Syndicate, even picked this truck as his favorite paint job that he didn't work on. And as a muralist, it motivated Fraser with his own work.
> *


one of the few if not the only truck to be in mintruckin with wirewheels


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96_@Nov 28 2007, 02:18 AM~9322559
> *what happen to
> LOCO 64 any one :biggrin:
> *


ITS STILL HERE IN SALINAS CA. STILL LOOKS FUCKIN BAD


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 1 2007, 12:48 AM~9346761
> *ITS STILL HERE IN SALINAS CA. STILL LOOKS FUCKIN BAD
> *


GOT ANYPICS?


----------



## MR.*512*

WHAT HAPPENED TO LETHAL WEAPON ?? OWNER-MARIO MARTINEZ


----------



## Mr. J76

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 2 2007, 03:42 PM~9356160
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO LETHAL WEAPON ?? OWNER-MARIO MARTINEZ
> *


What I heard from sources is that lethal weapon got sold and its on the east coast somewhere.


----------



## Go Go F

ttt


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Dec 2 2007, 07:27 PM~9357448
> *What I heard from sources is that lethal weapon got sold and its on the east coast somewhere.
> *


any body got any pics of lethal weapon :biggrin:


----------



## lowdown63

No one knows what happened to Love Machine!?!?!? As far as the plates go, I heard that they where Cheech Marin's real plates.


----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## Supremebomb

got these in mersed ca


----------



## rd62rdstr

Anyone have pictures of Wife's Enemy? Sweepstakes contestant at the 96 Supershow (beat out by Loco 64). Cadillac owned by Henry Castro.


----------



## Silentdawg

it was in a centerfold back in those days, lemme see if I have it sumwhere


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 2 2007, 04:33 PM~9356116
> *GOT ANYPICS?
> *


Na dude, sorry no pics. Its in peices. One of the old skool guys I talk to saw it a will back. Him and George are good friends so he gave him a sneek peak at Loco.


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Dec 13 2007, 05:18 PM~9447332
> *it was in a centerfold back in those days, lemme see if I have it sumwhere
> *


Yeah I talked with Henry 2 days ago. He said he redid everything and it's waiting to be put back together. Problem is....he doesn't want to spend the money to do it, cuz he says it wont be worth anything when he's done. Talked about maybe selling it. He's working on a 63 now and a 54 is on deck. I had pictures of it from back then, but can't seem to find any of them.


----------



## rd62rdstr

"DJs truck is in his garage ,still looks killer . koolest thing is a poster he has over it saying " 3 time world champ,taking it punch after punch"..that truck was way ahead of its time, I was telling Derrick too bad his 3 tittles are over cause that could show up in Vegas this year and take sweeps."



> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Nov 20 2007, 12:19 AM~9264518
> *Tell Derrick Sal Carmona from Tucson said "Hi". Back in the early days our trucks would always get confused for each other's. His was an extra cab and mine was a standard, both the same paint color. He added the California Raisins and that made it easier on people. haha. We both would see each other out cruising and at parties and then all of a sudden his truck went crazy. No way they'd confuse them after he added the scissors.
> *


I found pictures of my truck. This was back in 1985. WHen we started out, we were both trying to be different than what was out there and we both ended up painting our trucks the same color. :roflmao: We became friends after that. People were as I said earlier, always getting our trucks confused. He added a snug top and after a while a mural of the California Raisins on the side. I went convertible, he went convertible. Then 1 day at a show, he had scissors, I had a diamond tilt. I wanted scissors badly (had been planning for them). Next show...gold plating. Next show....spinning shell. He was out of control. :cheesy: His truck was looking real good and I'm glad it has brought him so much success.


----------



## Guest

What about "Raw Deal" I saw that truck back in 88 when i was a kid here in Yuma, AZ at the New Class Car show at Club Latino. That was a clean mini!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Dec 16 2007, 07:08 AM~9463534
> *"DJs truck is in his garage ,still looks killer . koolest thing is a poster he has over it saying " 3 time world champ,taking it punch after punch"..that truck was way ahead of its time, I was telling Derrick too bad his 3 tittles are over cause that could show up in Vegas this year and take sweeps."
> I found pictures of my truck. This was back in 1985. WHen we started out, we were both trying to be different than what was out there and we both ended up painting our trucks the same color.  :roflmao: We became friends after that. People were as I said earlier, always getting our trucks confused. He added a snug top and after a while a mural of the California Raisins on the side. I went convertible, he went convertible. Then 1 day at a show, he had scissors, I had a diamond tilt. I wanted scissors badly (had been planning for them). Next show...gold plating. Next show....spinning shell. He was out of control.  :cheesy:  His truck was looking real good and I'm glad it has brought him so much success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know a Old Chola that still does her hair like the ones in the pic above!


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT FOR MY TOPIC


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2007, 10:11 PM~7799847
> *Gypsy Rose is still showing strong, Inner Visions will be showing at the Imperials CC Ruidoso NM show on May 5th, Star Car is preserved and will show again one day and theres a few more which I'll hold my tounge about. :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, the OG owner of the Blvd. Nights Monet is commin' out with somethin' even better real soon.
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CANDY RED IMPERIAL DATSUN TRUCK. THIS TO MY KNOWLEDGE WAS THE ONLT TRUCK IN THE CLUB. THE TRUCK WAS FEATURED IN NUMEROUS MAGS BACK IN THE 80'S AND EVEN {TRUCKIN MAGAZINE} WHICH I STILL HAVE TODAY. :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Dec 16 2007, 02:21 PM~9465299
> *What about "Raw Deal" I saw that truck back in 88 when i was a kid here in Yuma, AZ at the New Class Car show at Club Latino.  That was a clean mini!
> *


Yeah Raw Deal was a badass truck too. I saw him plenty back in the day. 

Yeah one of those cholas is my wife today. :biggrin: The second from the left with her hand on the hood.


----------



## xxtremerolla11

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 05:15 PM~8693506
> *What ever happened to this truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to candy, flake, and murals, mini trucks weren't the originators. The lowrider scene and old '50s and '60s customs paved the way for a new era of flashy paint techniques. Back in 1991, Derrick Jhagroo came out with Wrapped With Envy, which was on the cover Sept. 1991 as the 24 Karat Cruiser. This was the third and final rendition for Derrick, and he went all out with wild candy multi-flake paint, insane mods, and a smoothed and muraled rear frame. Yes, more than 17 years ago.
> 
> Now, just imagine back in 1990 to 1991 how crazy this paint job and truck were! In fact, it's the very first truck for our Top 10, and it pretty much inspired an entire new paint scene in the minitruckin' world. Craig Fraser, from Air Syndicate, even picked this truck as his favorite paint job that he didn't work on. And as a muralist, it motivated Fraser with his own work.
> *


its my cuzin derricks truck havent seen it in many years i still think they have it tho seen it in a magazine like 2 yrs ago...


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Anybody got pics of Joey Abeyta's (R.I.P.) '77 Caddy? What happen to that ride? It was fuckin clean.


----------



## rayder

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 21 2007, 02:56 AM~8146295
> *I posted this pic of "Sun Goddess" a few months back in another old skool thread. It's from my brother's collection of old Lowrider photos from the 1970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rayder

> BUGGS L.A. (RUBEN OCHOA) PAINTED THE SUN GODDESS IN THE 70'S WHEN HE WAS IN GROUPE. IM HAVING HIM PAINT MY 93 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM.HE ALSO PAINTED THE GRAPHICS ON THE PINK 62 FROM EASTSIDE CARCLUB. IT IS THE MARCH 2007 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVER CAR.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 20 2007, 11:21 PM~9498548
> *Anybody got pics of Joey Abeyta's (R.I.P.) '77 Caddy? What happen to that ride? It was fuckin clean.
> *


X2


----------



## JROCK

WHERE'S THE CAR {ALTERED IMAGE} MONTE CARLO FROM IMPERIALS?


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 21 2007, 07:54 PM~9504947
> *WHERE'S THE CAR {ALTERED IMAGE} MONTE CARLO FROM IMPERIALS?
> *


CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG BUT ISN'T IT STILL GETTING REDONE


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 22 2007, 02:29 AM~9507140
> *CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG BUT ISN'T IT STILL GETTING REDONE
> *


X2! THAT WAS OVER ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO IF NOT LONGER. LAST I SAW IT WAS IN A MAGAZINE AND IT WS IN A SHOP GETTING THE TAIL IN GRAFTED WITH CADILLAC TAILIGHTS AND OTHER MODIFICATIONS BUT NEVER SCENE SINCE. :uh: :0 :dunno: :ugh: :happysad: :banghead:  :yessad: :nosad: :| CAN ANY {IMPERIAL} UPDATE US ON THAT RIDE PLEASE AND THE CANDY NISSAN TRUCK WHILE AT IT THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 22 2007, 06:21 PM~9510366
> *X2! THAT WAS OVER ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO IF NOT LONGER. LAST I SAW IT WAS IN A MAGAZINE AND IT WS IN A SHOP GETTING THE TAIL IN GRAFTED WITH CADILLAC TAILIGHTS AND OTHER MODIFICATIONS BUT NEVER SCENE SINCE. :uh:  :0  :dunno:  :ugh:  :happysad:  :banghead:    :yessad:  :nosad:  :|  CAN ANY {IMPERIAL} UPDATE US ON THAT RIDE PLEASE AND THE CANDY NISSAN TRUCK WHILE AT IT THANKS IN ADVANCE.
> *



X2


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 19 2007, 07:32 PM~9488467
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CANDY RED IMPERIAL DATSUN TRUCK. THIS TO MY KNOWLEDGE WAS THE ONLT TRUCK IN THE CLUB. THE TRUCK WAS FEATURED IN NUMEROUS MAGS BACK IN THE 80'S AND EVEN {TRUCKIN MAGAZINE} WHICH I STILL HAVE TODAY. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :uh: THEY ALSO HAD A CANDY PINK S-10 EXTENDED CAB :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Somebody post up some pics of Altered Image, Penthouse, Lethal Weapon, Tantalizer, Punch 84, Brandy Madness, Gangster of Love, Innervisions, Vision Quest, Raw Deal, Deep Cover, Super Deuce, Tower of Power, Sex Pistol, Freaky 5 and all the other old skool radicals. I know somebody must have some pics of at least one of these rides.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 26 2007, 09:16 AM~9532723
> *Somebody post up some pics of Altered Image, Penthouse, Lethal Weapon, Tantalizer, Punch 84, Brandy Madness, Gangster of Love, Innervisions, Vision Quest, Raw Deal, Deep Cover, Super Deuce, Tower of Power, Sex Pistol, Freaky 5 and all the other old skool radicals. I know somebody must have some pics of at least one of these rides.
> *


Sex Pistol:



















Innervisions (lots of pics in the Imperials thread too, go take a look):


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: COOL PICTURES!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 26 2007, 03:55 AM~9533127
> *Sex Pistol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innervisions (lots of pics in the Imperials thread too, go take a look):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: Glasias, thank you.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT !


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Any more? Anyone member Freaky 5? Heard that shit was a badd ass radical back in the day.


----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 7 2008, 10:52 PM~9637055
> *Any more? Anyone member Freaky 5? Heard that shit was a badd ass radical back in the day.
> *


that car from stockton ! i live in stockton and i havent seen that car for like 8 or 9 years or tantalizer!!


----------



## Groupe84

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 05:15 PM~8693506
> *What ever happened to this truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to candy, flake, and murals, mini trucks weren't the originators. The lowrider scene and old '50s and '60s customs paved the way for a new era of flashy paint techniques. Back in 1991, Derrick Jhagroo came out with Wrapped With Envy, which was on the cover Sept. 1991 as the 24 Karat Cruiser. This was the third and final rendition for Derrick, and he went all out with wild candy multi-flake paint, insane mods, and a smoothed and muraled rear frame. Yes, more than 17 years ago.
> 
> Now, just imagine back in 1990 to 1991 how crazy this paint job and truck were! In fact, it's the very first truck for our Top 10, and it pretty much inspired an entire new paint scene in the minitruckin' world. Craig Fraser, from Air Syndicate, even picked this truck as his favorite paint job that he didn't work on. And as a muralist, it motivated Fraser with his own work.
> *


Damn that was a nice paint job, to bad it was only on the truck for about a year. Then it was painted the with the gold resin flake. After his 3 title on LRM Truck Of The Year, LRM ask him to retire the truck because everyone was crying that they could not bet him. If I remember correctly the father of owner of Punch 84 work for LRM and everyone know about all the politics. LRM paid Derrick to show at all of tour stops after his 3 title so the fans could see his truck but he could not compete for a fouth title. Yes that truck was ahead of it time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 8 2008, 11:25 AM~9639433
> *that car from stockton ! i live in stockton and i havent seen that car for like 8 or 9 years or tantalizer!!
> *


Do you have any pics of either car?  I would to see any of the Nor Cal radicals from back in the day. The last one I seen was Strickly Business.


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT WERES THE BLUE T BIRD FROM HEARTBREAKER ?


----------



## hi_ryder

what ever happened to the 63 rag in boyz n the hood?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 21 2008, 12:29 PM~11926925
> *what ever happened to the 63 rag in boyz n the hood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I read somewhere that it got sold to Japan right after shooting the movie.


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@Jul 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8311725
> *How bout the Love Machine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didn't they COMPLETELY redo this car and named it "LOCO 64"?


----------



## drew-barry-86

> Plum Crazy El Paso, Tx
> My pops had a Monte like this one in the early 80's


----------



## drew-barry-86

Here it is








Lamesa,Texas


----------



## Southside01




----------



## BLK82LINC

http://i33.tinypic.com/119tm2t.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 23 2007, 03:18 PM~7964956
> *can someone please post up more pictures of the monte "sun godess" Ive seen some pics of it in another thread but cant remember wich one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ted wells deuce from the late 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL TOPIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

cool topic.

What about the candy green 64 impala from the Ice Cube Video--Today was a good day


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Oct 23 2008, 08:52 AM~11950526
> *Didn't they COMPLETELY redo this car and named it "LOCO 64"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


este guey............ :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 26 2008, 09:49 PM~11980875
> *este guey............ :biggrin:
> *


 FOR REAL MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 26 2008, 07:11 PM~11979990
> *cool topic.
> 
> What about the candy green 64 impala from the Ice Cube Video--Today was a good day
> *


anyone?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 21 2008, 06:29 AM~11926925
> *what ever happened to the 63 rag in boyz n the hood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 29 2008, 01:38 PM~12003173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It transformed into a hardtop?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 29 2008, 06:40 AM~12003175
> *It transformed into a hardtop?
> *


 :roflmao: YOU TRIPPIN


----------



## Firefly

:cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder

does anyone remember seeing a lowrider in a episode of the rockford files, been a wile from when i saw it and dont even remember the make or model but theres an over head shot and a black dude driving it and he pancakes it and talks to james then boots it. might have been a boatail buick.... if anyone knows the episode ill look for a screen shot. its hella 70's lowrider era.


----------



## hi_ryder

oh and it had a hollywood top.


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## rnaudin

had this el camino painted back in 1980 by pino tafoya he added a hollywood top on candy orange paint with ghost patterns murals on the door jams, won alot trophys with this


----------



## SAUL




----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 6 2008, 01:08 AM~12078215
> *does anyone remember seeing a lowrider in a episode of the rockford files, been a wile from when i saw it and dont even remember the make or model but theres an over head shot and a black dude driving it and he pancakes it and talks to james then boots it.  might have been a boatail buick.... if anyone knows the episode ill look for a screen shot. its hella 70's lowrider era.
> *



This is the Riviera you are talking about. It came out on one episode of the Rockford Files. This episode along with other TV shows, allowed the lowrider phenomenum to enter mainstream America.
PEACE

It;'s the red rivi in the 2nd row / middle magazine.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 21 2008, 03:29 AM~11926925
> *what ever happened to the 63 rag in boyz n the hood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 A GUY FROM GETTO LIFE CAR CULB GOT THAT....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 22 2007, 01:29 AM~9507140
> *CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG BUT ISN'T IT STILL GETTING REDONE
> *


 NO IT IS RIP...............


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

How about X-rated? What happened to that car?


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 11 2008, 08:58 AM~12123045
> *NO IT IS RIP...............
> *


DAMN THAT SUXS


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Hey TopDog that was trip seeing the old mag covers like that. I havent seen those since like 85 or somthin like that. Do you remember some time in the mid 80's they did a cover shot from a show in Illinois? My cousins cady is in the background but I dont know what month or year??


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 12 2007, 06:25 PM~8295824
> *no im talking about another monte from a small town in the fresno area. it had patterns also and people called it the easter egg car.
> *


the "easter egg" was sold and the 2nd owner wrecked it


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 11 2008, 03:20 PM~12127147
> *How about X-rated?  What happened to that car?
> *


You talkin about that badass tangarine Caddy from Modesto? :cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder

thanks for the rockford answer topdogg, ive wondered about that car for like 2 years. its radical looking rivi


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 12 2008, 01:32 AM~12132846
> *You talkin about that badass tangarine Caddy from Modesto? :cheesy:
> *


No that's a nice one too! I'm talking about the riviera it's purple and gray, used to see it with gypsy rose. :cheesy:


----------



## guerololowsdtown

i guess everyone can say that these old school lowriders is wat started the movement if it wasnt for them we wouldnt be doin wat were doin now building great lowriders there the ones that gave us the crazy paint jobs and the wild setups like the great lowrider builders do now days i give them the ultimate respect for wat they have done for us ive been into lowriders since i was 8 and i started off with orlies lowriding and they had alot of them great classics lowriders much luv and respect to them


----------



## hi_ryder

anyone have pics of some good 70's 80's lace paint jobs? bought some 80's paisley lace a wile back and im going to use it on my vp calais, ill post some pics after its done....


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 12 2008, 08:11 AM~12133883
> *No that's a nice one too!  I'm talking about the riviera it's purple and gray, used to see it with gypsy rose.  :cheesy:
> *


Ohh, the 64/65 Riviera with the Lakers theme..... :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 11 2008, 10:20 PM~12127147
> *How about X-rated?  What happened to that car?
> *




This Car was Built & Owned by an O.G. Imperials member Eddie "Garras" Eddie had moved to Arizona about 5 years ago and before he left he sold the car to his son REAL cheap and I think his son turned around and flipped it for more $$$$$$


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 21 2008, 10:29 AM~11926925
> *what ever happened to the 63 rag in boyz n the hood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This car is not owned by nobody from Ghetto Life :nono: This car was Built/owned by Chino Gonzalez of Lynwood ,Ca a Stylistics member at the time. This car was called "Touch of Gold" & was featured in LRM April 1991 page 25, This car was Sold to Taki and was sent Overseas to Japan in early 1992 not long after the filming of the Movie "Boyz n the Hood" Chino is the same person who Built "Black Cherry 63 Vert" & El Palomo 59 Vert Chino is the Owner of Classic Auto in Paramount,Ca any Questions feel free to contact him direct


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 19 2008, 11:11 AM~12200102
> *This car is not owned by nobody from Ghetto Life :nono: This car was Built/owned by Chino Gonzalez of Lynwood ,Ca a Stylistics member at the time.  This car was called "Touch of Gold" & was featured in LRM April 1991 page 25, This car was Sold to Taki and was sent Overseas to Japan in early 1992 Chino is the same person who Built "Black Cherry 63 Vert" & El Palomo 59 Vert Chino is the Owner of Classic Auto in Paramount,Ca any Questions feel free to contact him direct
> *


IS THAT BIG PERCY's RIDE FROM DAMU RIDAS?


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 14 2007, 11:45 PM~7905366
> *Good topic!!
> *


x2


----------



## gold rush

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold rush

How many people Remember This car :biggrin: Death Row Records car


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 19 2008, 01:59 AM~12198614
> *This Car was Built & Owned by an O.G. Imperials member Eddie "Garras" Eddie had moved to Arizona about 5 years ago and before he left he sold the car to his son REAL cheap and I think his son turned around and flipped it for more $$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow! Yes this is the car! Thanks! Very nice picture! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Jan 8 2008, 11:33 AM~9639478
> *Damn that was a nice paint job, to bad it was only on the truck for about a year. Then it was painted the with the gold resin flake. After his 3 title on LRM Truck Of The Year, LRM ask him to retire the truck because everyone was crying that they could not bet him. If I remember correctly the father of  owner of Punch 84 work for LRM and everyone know about all the politics. LRM paid Derrick to show at all of tour stops after his 3 title so the fans could see his truck but he could not compete for a fouth title. Yes that truck was ahead of it time.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nobody ever answered the original question.."What happened to this truck?" Last I heard; it was sitting in the garage of the Jagaroo's house. It had clothes and boxes stacked all over it. It was supposobly going to get re-done, but I think we would be lucky to ever see it again.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 19 2008, 11:38 PM~12207954
> *How many people Remember This car :biggrin: Death Row Records car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lowriter

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 20 2008, 02:38 AM~12207954
> *How many people Remember This car :biggrin: Death Row Records car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH WHERE!


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Nov 21 2008, 10:23 AM~12219751
> *HOW MUCH WHERE!
> *


Wasn't this a promotional give away car? Didn't dog pound have a give away car also?


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 19 2008, 09:11 AM~12200102
> *This car is not owned by nobody from Ghetto Life :nono: This car was Built/owned by Chino Gonzalez of Lynwood ,Ca a Stylistics member at the time.  This car was called "Touch of Gold" & was featured in LRM April 1991 page 25, This car was Sold to Taki and was sent Overseas to Japan in early 1992 not long after the filming of the Movie "Boyz n the Hood" Chino is the same person who Built "Black Cherry 63 Vert" & El Palomo 59 Vert Chino is the Owner of Classic Auto in Paramount,Ca any Questions feel free to contact him direct
> *


 :0 Do you have any pics of "Black Cherry"? I only seen it in the LRM History Book.


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Nov 21 2008, 03:42 PM~12219891
> *Wasn't this a promotional give away car? Didn't dog pound have a give away car also?
> *





No Promotional car Suge Night had it built & used it for Videos & other misc events


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 21 2008, 05:17 PM~12220604
> *:0 Do you have any pics of "Black Cherry"? I only seen it in the LRM History Book.
> *




Ill Look to see what I have


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 21 2008, 07:52 PM~12225342
> *Ill Look to see what I have
> *


:thumbsup: While you're at it, look for some of "Touch of Gold". :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

Does Anybody remember a 68 Impala fastback Chopped top, t-tops molded Riviera taillights, Custom front headlights, Candy Pink, Suicide Doors called Possibly "Elvis Car" with Elvis Murals all around it ? I was told it Belonged to Joe Moreno in the early 70s Anybody?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12363618
> *Does Anybody remember a 68 Impala fastback Chopped top, t-tops molded Riviera taillights, Custom front headlights, Candy Pink, Suicide Doors called Possibly "Elvis Car" with Elvis Murals all around it ? I was told it Belonged to Joe Moreno in the early 70s Anybody?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...275919&hl=elvis


----------



## DTOWNRYDA

does anyone have pics of PURO SS, think it was a 64 impala out of dallas,texas


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 03:35 PM~12366893
> *does anyone have pics of PURO SS, think it was a 64 impala out of dallas,texas
> *





You Talkin bout the Candy Blue/gold 64 Chito from dallas? Cause if you are Ive got plenty :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 8 2008, 09:15 AM~12367147
> *You Talkin bout the Candy Blue/gold 64 Chito from dallas?  Cause if you are Ive got plenty :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, please post :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 08:20 PM~12369125
> *yes sir, please post :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Give me a lil time to scan or copy them


----------



## DTOWNRYDA

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 8 2008, 02:15 PM~12369666
> *Give me a lil time to scan or copy them
> *



thank you brother, been wanting to see some pics for a while now


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 8 2008, 03:15 PM~12366820
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...275919&hl=elvis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Heres How it looks now :nicoderm: I Guess it wasnt very well cared for :dunno: But atleast it survived


----------



## BigPoppa

wow, that's a real survivor. There's barely any info on it, I don't think it even made it into LRM



> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM~12371286
> *Heres How it looks now  :nicoderm: I Guess it wasnt very well cared for  :dunno: But atleast it survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 9 2008, 06:54 PM~12379497
> *wow, that's a real survivor.  There's barely any info on it, I don't think it even made it into LRM
> *





The car was built in the early 70s by Joe Moreno my friend has alot of info on the car and I have lots of pics all angles inside & out.. just looking for more info Remember Sonny didnt LRM till 1977 this car was before LRM might be in some shots from shows maybe but I dont remember seeing a feature on it 
I do know it was an ISCA car cause the decal is still on it along with the R.G.Canning Decal :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 03:35 PM~12366893
> *does anyone have pics of PURO SS, think it was a 64 impala out of dallas,texas
> *




Here you go Homie :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 9 2008, 07:32 PM~12383826
> *Here you go Homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie, good looking out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

post them up. Since it's older, it might be more in the custom mags and forums, I'll ask around




> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 9 2008, 12:45 PM~12379973
> *The car was built in the early 70s by Joe Moreno  my friend has alot of info on the car and I have lots of pics all angles inside & out.. just looking for more info Remember Sonny didnt LRM till 1977 this car was before LRM might be in some shots from shows maybe but I dont remember seeing a feature on it
> I do know it was an ISCA car cause the decal is still on it along with the R.G.Canning Decal :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 9 2008, 07:32 PM~12383826
> *Here you go Homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are the where abouts of this ride now? Was it yellow before or after it was blue?


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 10 2008, 04:29 PM~12388380
> *What are the where abouts of this ride now? Was it yellow before or after it was blue?
> *





You know...I havent talked to Chito in about 10 years These pics are really old But now that you mention it  I think he did redo some stuff on the car and paint it Candy Gold some years after these pics were taken The one that would know the where abouts of this car would be Luis from L&M Customs in Dallas They were Good Friends in fact I think Luis did work on that car if not the whole car :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM~12371286
> *Heres How it looks now  :nicoderm: I Guess it wasnt very well cared for  :dunno: But atleast it survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who owns it now?

here's a better pic of it, from a mag in the early 80s


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 20 2008, 12:38 AM~12207954
> *How many people Remember This car :biggrin: Death Row Records car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 29 2008, 05:38 AM~12003173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the sickest trey's in CO!!!


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 05:16 PM~12444731
> *one of the sickest trey's in CO!!!
> *




You must be talkin bout the hardtop :thumbsup:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 16 2008, 05:09 PM~12444671
> *who owns it now?
> 
> here's a better pic of it, from a mag in the early 80s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





What Magazine was that and what year?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM~12371286
> *Heres How it looks now  :nicoderm: I Guess it wasnt very well cared for  :dunno: But atleast it survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MESSED THAT CAR UP BAD :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 16 2008, 07:40 PM~12449935
> *What Magazine was that and what year?
> *


I think Chrome and Flames, some England mag, but I don't know which issue

Who owns the car now?


----------



## BigPoppa

Looks like the spread may have been originally from the Hot Rod Show World program, don't know which issue.


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 17 2008, 03:33 PM~12453863
> *I think Chrome and Flames, some England mag, but I don't know which issue
> 
> Who owns the car now?
> *





A friend of mine has it now :thumbsup: Aparently it was rescued from the wrecking yard :dunno: why someone would junk cars like this with history is unknown but atleast it was saved.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 17 2008, 10:02 AM~12454501
> *A friend of mine has it now :thumbsup: Aparently it was rescued from the wrecking yard  :dunno: why someone would junk cars like this with history is unknown but atleast it was saved.
> *


What ever happened to gold rush?lol :biggrin: i remember seeing that truck long ass time ago in lrm. It was lowrider of the month at one time also wasnt it?


----------



## peterjm97

It's cars like these on the blvd that inspired me.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Dec 17 2008, 03:21 PM~12457257
> *It's cars like these on the blvd that inspired me.
> *


x2


----------



## Ocean

Some bad rides....


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 17 2008, 08:39 PM~12456429
> *What ever happened to gold rush?lol :biggrin:  i remember seeing that truck long ass time ago in lrm. It was lowrider of the month at one time also wasnt it?
> *





Here it is Bro! this was taken at the Mooneyes Show last weekend  Fresh out of Hybernation :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 17 2008, 06:27 PM~12459060
> *Here it is Bro! this was taken at the Mooneyes Show last weekend    Fresh out of Hybernation :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow still looks amazing :thumbsup: that was the first truck with that body style i seen lowride style i may still have the lrm centerfold from back in the day.


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 18 2008, 02:57 AM~12459972
> *Wow still looks amazing :thumbsup: that was the first truck with that body style i seen lowride style i may still have the lrm centerfold from back in the day.
> *




Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## MILLENIUM CC

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 17 2008, 07:27 PM~12459060
> *Here it is Bro! this was taken at the Mooneyes Show last weekend    Fresh out of Hybernation :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## specspec

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Dec 17 2008, 04:27 PM~12459060
> *Here it is Bro! this was taken at the Mooneyes Show last weekend    Fresh out of Hybernation :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 10:35 AM~12366893
> *does anyone have pics of PURO SS, think it was a 64 impala out of dallas,texas
> *



SORRY SO LATE BUT HERE'S A VARIETY OF PICS OF MY DAD (CHITO)'S CAR


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 7 2008, 11:52 PM~9637055
> *Any more? Anyone member Freaky 5? Heard that shit was a badd ass radical back in the day.
> *


I GOT A FEW PICS OF FREAKY POSTED ON ANOTHER OLD PICS FROM A FEW YEARS AGO...GOTTA RESCAN THEM....DAVE BRINGING IT BACK SOON


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 11 2009, 10:52 PM~13256135
> *I GOT A FEW PICS OF FREAKY    POSTED ON ANOTHER OLD PICS FROM A FEW YEARS AGO...GOTTA RESCAN THEM....DAVE BRINGING IT BACK SOON
> *


 :0 :0 He still owns it? I bet that car is all well taken care of. Post more pics of that fuckin baddass 65. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13251749
> *SORRY SO LATE BUT HERE'S A VARIETY OF PICS OF MY DAD (CHITO)'S CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Great pics. :thumbsup:

Does your pops still own it? Any plans on bringing it back out? :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 12 2009, 12:51 PM~13260731
> *:0  :0 He still owns it? I bet that car is all well taken care of. Post more pics of that fuckin baddass 65. :biggrin:
> *


YEA EVERYBODY THOUGHT THE FEDS GOT IT...ITS BEEN IN STORAGE SINCE 98


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 12 2009, 02:52 PM~13260752
> *:0  :0  :0 Great pics. :thumbsup:
> 
> Does your pops still own it? Any plans on bringing it back out? :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: yea he still owns it...maybe who knows... :dunno: i hope so! :biggrin: i want him to bring home the big one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 12 2009, 11:37 PM~13267247
> *YEA EVERYBODY THOUGHT THE FEDS GOT IT...ITS BEEN IN STORAGE SINCE 98
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WTF!!! Was he ever in a club? :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2009, 11:53 PM~13292006
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 WTF!!! Was he ever in a club? :dunno:
> *


 no he is his club has a bad ass bomb truck and 62 rag too


----------



## $moneymaker$

sound really good homie my ride is goin 4 uphostery n den I let u know about the bringe thanx


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 16 2009, 09:50 PM~13301117
> *no  he is his club    has a bad ass bomb truck and 62 rag too
> *


Does he still show them? Must be someone really important if the Feds were tryin to get him. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Cant believe I havent seen this topic before.. Great thread  :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2009, 01:00 PM~13305943
> *Does he still show them? Must be someone really important if the Feds were tryin to get him. :biggrin:
> *


HES BRINGING FREAKY 5 BACKOUT....LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM HE SAID WUTS THE BIG HURRY :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 17 2009, 10:14 PM~13311849
> *HES BRINGING FREAKY 5 BACKOUT....LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM HE SAID WUTS THE BIG HURRY :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 Hopefully he brings it back out soon. Do you got any pics of it? He's from Stockton, right? Also, wat happened to Donald Zavala's "Thee Entertainer"? Isn't he from up there too.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 18 2009, 03:12 PM~13317612
> *:0  :0 Hopefully he brings it back out soon. Do you got any pics of it? He's from Stockton, right? Also, wat happened to Donald Zavala's "Thee Entertainer"? Isn't he from up there too.
> *


I GOT PICS BUT NEED TO SCAN THEM..... DONALD SOLD THE CAR TO JOEL HE SHOWED IT LAST YEAR


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13321171
> *I GOT PICS  BUT NEED TO SCAN THEM.....  DONALD SOLD THE CAR TO JOEL  HE SHOWED IT LAST YEAR
> *


 :0 After how many years of showin that ride, he finally decided to get rid of it? Damm. Whos the new owner Joel? Does he got some history in the lowriding world or just an average joe?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

does anyone have pictures of the brandy wine colored 80,s cadillac that had a chopped top,500 cubes,and supremes I cant find any pictures of it and cant remember what issue of lowrider it was in


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 19 2009, 12:31 AM~13323183
> *:0 After how many years of showin that ride, he finally decided to get rid of it? Damm. Whos the new owner Joel? Does he got some history in the lowriding world or just an average joe?
> *


JOELS ONE OF THE OG MEMBERS OF NEW LIFE STOCKTON....DONALD HADNT SHOWED THE CAR FOR ABOUT 10 YRS...HE TOOK IT OUT FOR THE DOJA CLICK VIDEO IN 98...JOEL GOT IT FEW YRS BACK ITS A NEW LIFE CAR


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13332920
> *JOELS ONE OF THE OG MEMBERS OF NEW LIFE STOCKTON....DONALD HADNT SHOWED THE CAR FOR ABOUT 10 YRS...HE TOOK IT OUT FOR THE DOJA CLICK VIDEO IN 98...JOEL GOT IT FEW YRS BACK    ITS A NEW LIFE CAR
> *


At least it remained in the same club. :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 19 2009, 12:44 AM~13323232
> *does anyone have pictures of the brandy wine colored 80,s cadillac that had a chopped top,500 cubes,and supremes I cant find any pictures of it and cant remember what issue of lowrider it was in
> *


anyone??? it was in an old lowrider magazine I remember it being a bad ass car but it was so long ago cant remember


----------



## djrascal

Me and my Dad were just talking about David (freaky 5) the other night, he towed a few cars for us to some super shows. Him and Lindsey had some nice ass cars, i remember going to his house and i asked him where it was and he had it sitting in that covered trailer, let me take a peak, it was like a diamond in some dirt, dusty as hell, but still sparkled !


----------



## peter cruz

I have seen a few famous rides just packed away in garages here in the LA area


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Mar 20 2009, 11:19 AM~13337265
> *Me and my Dad were just talking about David (freaky 5) the other night, he towed a few cars for us to some super shows. Him and Lindsey had some nice ass cars, i remember going to his house and i asked him where it was and he had it sitting in that covered trailer, let me take a peak, it was like a diamond in some dirt, dusty as hell, but still sparkled !
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 9 2009, 07:42 PM~13533637
> *:dunno:
> *



POST SOME TOGETHER RANFLAS 

I GOT SOME OF MIKES GRAND PRIX IN A FEW OLD LRMS


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2009, 08:54 PM~13533857
> *POST SOME TOGETHER RANFLAS
> 
> I GOT SOME OF MIKES GRAND PRIX IN A FEW OLD LRMS
> *


 :biggrin: OK! LET ME DUST OFF SOME ALBUMS!! LOL!! :0


----------



## gold rush

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

letal wepon is owen by my boy from pa he had the car to redo it for along time got to see it and was happy to witness lowrider history in person but sadly i dont think it will be coming out again anything soon the car needed alot of work and if im not mistaked the body or chassis was taking to the junkyard. but he sold it i herd sumtime back to his boy so it could make a rebound in the future have some pics of it when i went tothe crib but i need to find them in abig as box of pix i have


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Apr 29 2007, 03:48 PM~7797927
> *JUST WONDERING WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE CARS  LIKE THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS AND THE CARS FROM THOSE DAYS DOES ANYBODY STILL HAVE THEIR CARS FROM BACK IN THE DAY AND IF SO U GOT ANY B4 AND AFTER PICS ?
> *


cash for clunkers! :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 16 2009, 08:18 PM~15103417
> *cash for clunkers! :biggrin:
> *


  :angry:


----------



## rnaudin

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2009, 08:54 PM~13533857
> *POST SOME TOGETHER RANFLAS
> 
> I GOT SOME OF MIKES GRAND PRIX IN A FEW OLD LRMS
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 909sleepy909

i dnt get it. why are so many cars goin to Japan? wtf is goin on over there?


----------



## streetrider

:0


----------



## allredss

:biggrin: went through it all bad ass topic

what ever happened to the 41 special deluxe -el asesino from marco rodrigez? i love that car.


----------



## Saltlife305




----------



## 65ragrider

wrap with envy=loco 64=aladin-crystal blue persuasion- :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 30 2009, 12:59 AM~15512001
> *wrap with envy=loco 64=aladin-crystal blue persuasion-  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ALL OF THESE R SLEEPN...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C

" REALLY GOOD TOPIC "
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

I sold this one in 1989...to JAPAN!


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 8 2009, 11:02 AM~15597953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold this one in 1989...to JAPAN!
> *


For how much?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C

" ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS BADASS HOPPER "
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: 










Is this car still around ?????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D.J. Midnite

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Sep 25 2009, 10:24 PM~15190695
> *i dnt get it. why are so many cars goin to Japan? wtf is goin on over there?
> *












Thats whats going on in Japan!!!


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 9 2009, 07:40 PM~15614292
> *" ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS BADASS HOPPER "
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this car still around ?????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


is that the one from Reds? isn't in Hawaii? :dunno:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 9 2009, 08:40 PM~15614292
> *" ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS BADASS HOPPER "
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this car still around ?????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


they still got it the original owner that is efrin has it an was post ta sell it ta scott the new owner when i worked there @ reds in parramount


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 11 2009, 01:34 PM~15634682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats whats going on in Japan!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: HOW BOUT '90'S'......18 YEARS OLD NOW!![/








[/quoteCOLOR]


----------



## supreme82

TTT FOR A BAD ASS THREAD


----------



## supreme82

WE WERE AT THE 30 YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF BLVD NIGHTS LAST SATURDAY, WOULD HAVE BEEN COOL TO SEE SOME OF THOSE RIDES AGAIN CRUISING.

JUST GOT DONE GOING THRU THE ENTIRE THREAD AND I MIGHT HAVE MISSED WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BLUE MONTE FROM THE MOVIE BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 9 2009, 08:40 PM~15614292
> *" ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS BADASS HOPPER "
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this car still around ?????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *





:420: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderart

Does anybody know wha happen, to Robert Zamora's dark Purple Caddy?   . he use to be the President or Reality Car Club, until they let a mini truck in to the club :biggrin:


----------



## 3dr39

what happen to Imperials pink passion S-10 truck?


----------



## RF LIFE

What happen to the Micheal Jackson car....74 Linclon Towncar :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 05:15 PM~8693506
> *What ever happened to this truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to candy, flake, and murals, mini trucks weren't the originators. The lowrider scene and old '50s and '60s customs paved the way for a new era of flashy paint techniques. Back in 1991, Derrick Jhagroo came out with Wrapped With Envy, which was on the cover Sept. 1991 as the 24 Karat Cruiser. This was the third and final rendition for Derrick, and he went all out with wild candy multi-flake paint, insane mods, and a smoothed and muraled rear frame. Yes, more than 17 years ago.
> 
> Now, just imagine back in 1990 to 1991 how crazy this paint job and truck were! In fact, it's the very first truck for our Top 10, and it pretty much inspired an entire new paint scene in the minitruckin' world. Craig Fraser, from Air Syndicate, even picked this truck as his favorite paint job that he didn't work on. And as a muralist, it motivated Fraser with his own work.
> *


The Jhagroo family got out of Lowriding and moved to Texas. The last time I saw the truck it was in there garage in San Diego and it was full of dirty clothes and boxes stacked all over it, which was in 2001.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 1 2007, 06:15 PM~8693506
> *What ever happened to this truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to candy, flake, and murals, mini trucks weren't the originators. The lowrider scene and old '50s and '60s customs paved the way for a new era of flashy paint techniques. Back in 1991, Derrick Jhagroo came out with Wrapped With Envy, which was on the cover Sept. 1991 as the 24 Karat Cruiser. This was the third and final rendition for Derrick, and he went all out with wild candy multi-flake paint, insane mods, and a smoothed and muraled rear frame. Yes, more than 17 years ago.
> 
> Now, just imagine back in 1990 to 1991 how crazy this paint job and truck were! In fact, it's the very first truck for our Top 10, and it pretty much inspired an entire new paint scene in the minitruckin' world. Craig Fraser, from Air Syndicate, even picked this truck as his favorite paint job that he didn't work on. And as a muralist, it motivated Fraser with his own work.
> *


First lowrider mag I ever owned. :biggrin:


----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!!




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 01:10 AM~17904348
> *What happen to the Micheal Jackson car....74 Linclon Towncar :biggrin:
> *


X 2

WHAT HAPPEN TO LAS VEGAS CAR AND STRICKLY BUISNESS ??????????? AND WHERE IS SEX PISTOL AT ???????????????


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I think strictly business is getting redone


----------



## REGALHILOW

still showing it was at a show in Tulare 07/11/10


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 28 2010, 01:30 AM~17904414
> *The Jhagroo family got out of Lowriding and moved to Texas. The last time I saw the truck it was in there garage in San Diego and it was full of dirty clothes and boxes stacked all over it, which was in 2001.
> *


now its in a garage in Dallas with boxes stacked on it, but still cleans up real nice, keep tring to get DJ to respray it and go take another 3 in a row, it was way ahead of its time and could still beat anything out there in the truck class....


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Jul 13 2010, 11:28 PM~18042568
> *still showing it was at a show in Tulare   07/11/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE... ID LIKE TO SEE THAT CAR IN PERSON AGAIN , ITS BEEN YEARS.... WHAT ABOUT SEX PISTOL AND THE MICHAEL JACKSON CAR ?


----------



## beanerman

:0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 9 2009, 08:40 PM~15614292
> *" ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS BADASS HOPPER "
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this car still around ?????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## implala66

great topic, looking for some pice of a car named "Break a Neck" form the Rollerz Only chapter in Burque(I think), you can see the car in the video "Lowrider" form Latin Alliance, what made so special of this blue 65 Impala is that it was converted to a right hand drive.....................


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2009, 11:53 PM~13292006
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 WTF!!! Was he ever in a club? :dunno:
> *


 ro for a few


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 28 2010, 06:18 AM~17904802
> *First lowrider mag I ever owned.  :biggrin:
> *


Heres another version of it. Phx Civic Show 89


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Lethal Weapon...I think this was the 1st showing of it...could be wrong


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:19 PM~18347515
> *Lethal Weapon...I think this was the 1st showing of it...could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have alot of love for Lethal Weapon I saw it on some show called Portada back in the day, been into lowriders ever since


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:18 PM~18347504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:18 PM~18347504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WAS FELIX'S CAD FROM NEW LIFE C.C STOCKTON...IT WAS SOLD THEN THE TOP WAS CUT OFF AND THEY TRY TO DUPLICATE PAINT JOB AND FUCKED IT UP... :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 19 2010, 10:26 PM~18358694
> *THIS WAS FELIX'S CAD FROM NEW LIFE C.C STOCKTON...IT WAS SOLD THEN THE TOP WAS CUT OFF AND THEY TRY TO DUPLICATE PAINT JOB AND FUCKED IT UP... :happysad:
> *


always loved this caddy.....sad to hear that happened to it


----------



## gseeds

what ever became of the 65 impala called so fine ?


----------



## impalaballa

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:16 PM~18347486
> *Heres another version of it. Phx Civic Show 89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was actually the first version of Wrapped with Envy after being the rasin. This is when I Bobby Jauregui of the Kandy Konnection " Thee Originator not Thee Imatator"did numerous modifications ,like the suicide doors, convertible conversion, shaved door handles, shaved tailights, maxima headlights, molded body kit and frame. Then I Kandied it over a silver base with silver microsequins flake and sprayed wild cherry kandy and patterns with pearl kandied ribbons that changed from hot pink to black cherry depending how the light hit it! Reds did the sissor bed then pianted it as you saw it on the mini truckin cover for the second rendition and Benny Flores of SanDiego painted it the third and final time when it came out in gold with purple patterns over resin flake.


----------



## impalaballa

My car Nicety 84 Buick Lesabre, showed at 33 show in 91for Groupe, took first best 80s every show, I painted it full flake Kandy Wild Cherry with 24 kt gold everything first car to ever win the first Best Use of Gold award by Lowrider Magazine in 91 at San Jose Fairgrounds.


----------



## impalaballa

I also painted Robert Mendozas Tropical Punch 1966 Impala vert from Groupe Riverside in 90 which now resides in Japan.


----------



## impalaballa

Also I painted Joe Flores 1969 Impala custom of Groupe E.L.A. full flake kandy wildcherry with ghost patterns on the roof back in 92. To this day still winning trophies all over Cali and Az.


----------



## impalaballa

Last but not least for this session is Ernie Hernandez's 86 Vette vert which I painted full flake Kandy Brandy Wine from the frame up and had everything 24kt gold or chrome and polished even everything on the engine was 24 kt from the oil pan up to the tune port. It had one off 16x 12 special offset Gotti wheels. This is the car I showed at the Lowrider Magazine show at the Mascone Center in San Francisco where the new Lowrider Euro Class was Born Thanks to Me and this car. Later that same year Kieth Pena would go on to win the first Euro of the Year Award win his Sentra convertible Poison which I also Painted Kandy Cobalt Blue. The vette also resides in Japan these days and is owned by Speed Nuts.











in this picture it is already in Japan rollin much bigger tires.......well thats a lil Lowrider history from myself Bobby Jauregui of the Kandy Konnection .


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 11 2009, 01:34 PM~15634682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats whats going on in Japan!!!
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>That's the Brother Taku from Tokashima, Japan just outside of Osaka representing "The Big T" to the fullest.</span>* uffin: :420:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Dec 16 2007, 02:21 PM~9465299
> *What about "Raw Deal" I saw that truck back in 88 when i was a kid here in Yuma, AZ at the New Class Car show at Club Latino.  That was a clean mini!
> *


Raw Deal is still in mint condition sitting in Joe's garage. He wants to sell it if anyone wants to buy it. Contact Ray Carbullido President of San Diego CC. Ray is his cousin.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Oct 31 2009, 12:09 PM~15522652
> *ALL OF THESE R SLEEPN...
> *


Wrapped With Envy- In the garage full of dirty clothes with boxes stacked all over it (retired).

Loco 64- Supposobly getting re-done. I will beleive that when I see it, as I have been hearing this rumor for 10 plus years.

Aladdin- Sold to a fellow Lifestyle CC member, and getting a make over. This accourding to a reliable source.

Crystal Blue- Still comes out to local picnics and cruises in the San Diego area, but is retired from the show circuit. It still looks like a turn-table car.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Dec 22 2007, 06:21 PM~9510366
> *X2! THAT WAS OVER ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO IF NOT LONGER. LAST I SAW IT WAS IN A MAGAZINE AND IT WS IN A SHOP GETTING THE TAIL IN GRAFTED WITH CADILLAC TAILIGHTS AND OTHER MODIFICATIONS BUT NEVER SCENE SINCE. :uh:  :0  :dunno:  :ugh:  :happysad:  :banghead:    :yessad:  :nosad:  :|  CAN ANY {IMPERIAL} UPDATE US ON THAT RIDE PLEASE AND THE CANDY NISSAN TRUCK WHILE AT IT THANKS IN ADVANCE.
> *



dammm from 3 year old topic... they car is getting another make over and doin away with the caddy taillights and other mods...


----------



## impalaballa




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Sep 4 2010, 12:12 AM~18484129
> *This was actually the first version of Wrapped with Envy after being the rasin. This is when I Bobby Jauregui of the Kandy Konnection " Thee Originator not Thee Imatator"did numerous modifications ,like the suicide doors, convertible conversion, shaved door handles, shaved tailights, maxima headlights, molded body kit and frame. Then I Kandied it over a silver base with silver microsequins flake and sprayed wild cherry kandy and patterns with pearl kandied ribbons that changed from hot pink to black cherry depending how the light hit it! Reds did the sissor bed then pianted it as you saw it on the mini truckin cover for the second rendition and Benny Flores of SanDiego painted it the third and final time when it came out in gold with purple patterns over resin flake.
> *


I meant here is the 1st version from the other pic posted.

Thanks for the history behind the truck, I used to see it alot down Central back in the day as the raisin truck...that was a long time ago


----------



## impalaballa

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

ttt


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 24 2007, 05:28 AM~8164994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 The original rose.... anymore pics of that 64 in the back??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 9 2007, 05:39 PM~8752873
> *japan
> *


  It sucks to see those rides in Japan.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 26 2008, 08:11 PM~11979990
> *cool topic.
> 
> What about the candy green 64 impala from the Ice Cube Video--Today was a good day
> *


I think it was called Family Jewel. :dunno:


----------



## sanhonda22

:biggrin: Nice topic


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Oct 22 2010, 02:20 PM~18881995
> *:biggrin: Nice topic
> *


thanks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i bougtht this one and am curently bringing it back to life


----------



## low'n slow

history...


----------



## switches4life

whatever happend to cristal blue persuasion, that bad ass caddy


----------



## Malo38

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 22 2010, 08:02 PM~18884448
> *whatever happend to cristal blue persuasion, that bad ass caddy
> *


Dayumm. I remember that car being built blocks away from my house. I'd swing by and take a peek as it was being put together inside a garage, kept underwraps. Months later it busted out hard, with a Lowrider Mag spread to follow. Who knows where it's at now.


----------



## ONATE63'

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Oct 22 2010, 06:22 PM~18883786
> *history...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dayumm the car is tight as hell....i like it better with the cragars though, it gives it that ole skool look :biggrin:

is it in a museum or does the owner have it?


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:59 PM~18882405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bougtht this one and am curently bringing it back to life
> *


ant pics of the whole car ?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:18 PM~18347504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there was a green one from low conspiricy that was bad ass too. let me see if i can find pics..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 23 2010, 03:14 PM~18889154
> *ant pics of the whole car ?
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2010, 02:00 PM~18953568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice u gonna restore itr ?


----------



## El Chido 64

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Oct 23 2010, 02:38 AM~18886425
> *dayumm the car is tight as hell....i like it better with the cragars though, it gives it that ole skool look  :biggrin:
> 
> is it in a museum or does the owner have it?
> *



yea needs them cragars!


----------



## tequila sunrise

love this topic
ttt


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Malo38_@Oct 22 2010, 11:57 PM~18886340
> *Dayumm. I remember that car being built blocks away from my house. I'd swing by and take a peek as it was being put together inside a garage, kept underwraps. Months later it busted out hard, with a Lowrider Mag spread to follow. Who knows where it's at now.
> *


 :0 :0  mistery cars :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

LA MORENA..FROM TIJUANA .BC... PICTURE FROM A SHOW ABOUT A MONTH AGO


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 26 2007, 02:55 AM~9533127
> *Sex Pistol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innervisions (lots of pics in the Imperials thread too, go take a look):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the car from heartbreakers? Not the 66, the one that reads sex pistol..


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Dec 13 2007, 04:03 PM~9447206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That front end looks tight... looks cool..


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Nov 21 2010, 12:11 PM~19122953
> *Is that the car from heartbreakers? Not the 66,  the one that reads sex pistol..
> *


Yep, Sex Pistol appeared in the movie Heartbreaker


----------



## chevySonLy

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 19 2008, 09:11 AM~12200102
> *This car is not owned by nobody from Ghetto Life :nono: This car was Built/owned by Chino Gonzalez of Lynwood ,Ca a Stylistics member at the time.  This car was called "Touch of Gold" & was featured in LRM April 1991 page 25, This car was Sold to Taki and was sent Overseas to Japan in early 1992 not long after the filming of the Movie "Boyz n the Hood" Chino is the same person who Built "Black Cherry 63 Vert" & El Palomo 59 Vert Chino is the Owner of Classic Auto in Paramount,Ca any Questions feel free to contact him direct
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: chino had some real nice cars i remember seeing toch of gold cruzn the streets of SG n downey


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Apr 29 2007, 11:48 PM~7797927
> *JUST WONDERING WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE CARS  LIKE THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS AND THE CARS FROM THOSE DAYS DOES ANYBODY STILL HAVE THEIR CARS FROM BACK IN THE DAY AND IF SO U GOT ANY B4 AND AFTER PICS ?
> *



The monte was sold to the studios and also appeared in the `79 movie `the jerk` with steve martin, what ever happened to it i never found out, maybe somebody else knows.


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## pits n lowriders

> _Originally posted by Malo38_@Oct 22 2010, 10:57 PM~18886340
> *Dayumm. I remember that car being built blocks away from my house. I'd swing by and take a peek as it was being put together inside a garage, kept underwraps. Months later it busted out hard, with a Lowrider Mag spread to follow. Who knows where it's at now.
> *


that was my grandma's garage it still owned by the same owner clean ass hell too


----------



## pits n lowriders

what happened to suavicito from mi vida loca


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> LA MORENA..FROM TIJUANA .BC... PICTURE FROM A SHOW ABOUT A MONTH AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> That trokita is so bad ass


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:18 PM~18347504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A guy in sacramento owns it now.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 11 2010, 07:01 PM~19303552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i thought this was still around


----------



## 62legacy

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 29 2008, 05:38 AM~12003173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOK AT LEGACY CAR CLUB CENTRAL CAL MY HOMIES CAR LOOKS JUST LIKE IT.


----------



## 62legacy

:uh: WHAT HAPPENED TO TECHNIKOLOR CAPRICE?


----------



## richards69impala

Its for sale!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^ whats that ???


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## alexar956

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 19 2008, 11:38 PM~12207954
> *How many people Remember This car :biggrin: Death Row Records car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think this car now belongs to show &go


----------



## twin60

> _Originally posted by alexar956_@Feb 1 2011, 01:19 PM~19757028
> *i think this car now belongs to show &go
> *


i seen the car last year on father day at handsom dam i think it had a high times plaque in it


----------



## dragginbonez

What about the juiced Vega from Corvette summer?
remember the scene where the hitchiker dude jumps in Dressed to kill?
At the end of the caravan theres a red Vega wagon on juice w/ a monstrous lock up. 
Does anyone knows where that car ended up? or any pics of it?
Im a sucker for midsize lifted cars.


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Feb 2 2011, 09:06 AM~19765694
> *What about the juiced Vega from Corvette summer?
> remember the scene where the hitchiker dude jumps in Dressed to kill?
> At the end of the caravan theres a red Vega wagon on juice w/ a monstrous lock up.
> Does anyone knows where that car ended up? or any pics of it?
> Im a sucker for midsize lifted cars.
> *


 :0 THATS A GOOD ????? ALOT OF CARS FROM BACK THEN R EITHER HYBERNATING.. OR DESTROYED...


----------



## Droopy

Does anyone know where the gold '65 Impala corona extra is ? Mario Martinez from M&M's in El Sereno used to own it. He had this before lethal weapon I think . 

That '65 was bad ass .


----------



## peter cruz

We sold them!


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 2 2011, 06:23 PM~19770450
> *We sold them!
> *



 in japan probably ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Feb 2 2011, 07:53 PM~19771417
> *  in japan probably ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck lowriders look so much better done up that way with those interiors :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 2 2011, 07:57 PM~19771469
> *fuck  lowriders look so much better done up that way with those interiors  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



man ...... i agree with you . that '65 was on the front cover of LRM ( first issue i bought ) and from that issue I was hooked . I must of stared at the '65 for hours . wish I seen it in person . never did tho.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Feb 2 2011, 08:04 PM~19771558
> *man ...... i agree with you .  that '65 was on the front cover of LRM  (  first issue i bought )  and from that issue I was hooked .  I must of stared at the '65 for hours .  wish I seen it in person . never did tho.
> *


yea to bad lowriding is goin in another direction now days


----------



## Droopy

this ride was in KLIQUE CC


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Feb 2 2011, 07:53 PM~19771417
> *  in japan probably ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your so right a load of rides are in Japan because at one time they were paying the most for rides done and ready to roll on the calles of Japan.


----------



## dragginbonez

^^^ apparently they learned a few tricks cause now, wel its been a while now, they seem to be buildin some bad ass stuff^^^


----------



## OKJessie

[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluethunder

just chilling in the back ground


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Oct 21 2010, 11:04 PM~18875372
> *I think it was called Family Jewel. :dunno:
> *


That car ended up a pawn shop by my house just north of Detroit. Maybe 2 yrs ago or so. Sold for $17000ish. Looked like hell. Paint was chipped, no juice, 20" spokes and faded gold everywhere. I'll post pics as soon as I find them.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Feb 1 2011, 10:40 AM~19755942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS CAR ???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Its the one pictured above this pic..


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

YEAH I KNOW THAT , BUT STILL DOESNT EXPLAIN WHAT HAPPEN TO IT...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

It went to shit...lmao lololol


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THATS ONLY OBVIOUS BUT HOW AND WHY ???


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 6 2011, 01:32 PM~19802061
> *THATS ONLY OBVIOUS BUT HOW AND WHY ???
> *


same way most show cars do
multiple owners,neglect,get tired of them,try to redo them and loose interest,funds etc...

from the looks of it it looks like it was gonna get redone and someone gave up


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dat Dirty Rat, ACCESSORYFREAK, 63Alapmiss

Rick, Hey holmes...how ya been?? hope all is well bro..


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 7 2011, 02:04 PM~19809789
> *Dat Dirty Rat, ACCESSORYFREAK, 63Alapmiss
> 
> Rick, Hey holmes...how ya been?? hope all is well bro..
> *



Whats up DDR? same old shit... looking for inspiration. What you up to?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANYONE KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO SEX PISTOL ???? OR WHERE TECHNICAL EXTACY FROM IMPERIALS IS ????


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 7 2011, 04:58 PM~19810735
> *Whats up DDR? same old shit... looking for inspiration. What you up to?
> *


about the same holmes...just trying to stay up..i'll hit you this week to talk and catch up.


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Dec 10 2010, 07:57 PM~19296656
> *what happened to suavicito from mi vida loca
> *


the mini Suavecito was owned for years by a guy from Desirable Ones in Las Vegas
now not to sure on facts but I heard it was sold to a used car lot for pretty cheap cause the owner came a cross an Impala that was to good to pass up...Impala is now known as Life after Death...but not to sure where Suavecito is now...


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 8 2011, 02:14 PM~19816380
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO SEX PISTOL ???? OR WHERE TECHNICAL EXTACY FROM IMPERIALS IS ????
> *


Sex Pistol is in someone's garage, it still exists. Someone on here had seen it at a small show/cruise night years ago. The owner is not really interested in showing the car, so it just sits in his garage and he sometimes takes it out.


----------



## FloridaLowrider

Wondering about the same thing.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 9 2011, 04:47 AM~19825282
> *Sex Pistol is in someone's garage, it still exists. Someone on here had seen it at a small show/cruise night years ago. The owner is not really interested in showing the car, so it just sits in his garage and he sometimes takes it out.
> *


ANY INFO ON THE OWNER ?


----------



## KERRBSS

What happen to ALADDIN from LIFESTYLE CC.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 9 2011, 07:09 PM~19826625
> *ANY INFO ON THE OWNER ?
> *


Some old guy in Miami owns it. At least, that's the last I heard. Search the Imperials thread for 'miami' and it will come up.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

YEAH THATS ALL IT SAYS , THAT SOME OLD DUDE IN MIAMI HAS IT...


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 9 2011, 10:10 AM~19826634
> *What happen to ALADDIN from LIFESTYLE CC.
> *


She is asleep......no longer ALADDIN....SLEEPING BEAUTY NOW


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 9 2011, 10:28 AM~19826785
> *Some old guy in Miami owns it. At least, that's the last I heard. Search the Imperials thread for 'miami' and it will come up.
> *


yup still owns it to this day too he also owns the whip from corvette summer


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^ WHICH ONE ? THERE WAS ALOT OF RIDES IN CORVETTE SUMMER... SO SEX PISTOL IS IN MIAMI ? WHERE ABOUTS ?


----------



## illmatic 63

how about all the cars that were in the kid frost video??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 14 2011, 09:54 PM~19872351
> *how about all the cars that were in the  kid frost video??
> 
> 
> 
> *



WELL I THINK THE LAPD CARS ARE STILL AROUND...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


THIS CAR IS STILL FOR SALE IN JAPAN...


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i always wondered what happened to this rivi


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 14 2011, 09:20 PM~19871954
> *^^^^ WHICH ONE ? THERE WAS ALOT OF RIDES IN CORVETTE SUMMER... SO SEX PISTOL IS IN MIAMI ? WHERE ABOUTS ?
> *


one of the Vettes


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 14 2011, 06:24 PM~19868539
> *She is asleep......no longer ALADDIN....SLEEPING BEAUTY NOW
> *


you mean it was redone or its just tucked away?


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 15 2011, 07:43 AM~19874231
> *you mean it was redone or its just tucked away?
> *


she will b back...better than ever....the HOMIE says so


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 15 2011, 06:30 PM~19877198
> *she will b back...better than ever....the HOMIE says so
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 14 2011, 10:16 PM~19872522
> *i always wondered what happened to this rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I remember correctly, it caught on fire.


----------



## GroupeELA #1

GroupeELA Had some Famous car's Painted by Bugs Kustom Colors. Steve Mott's 66 Pontiac,Rainbow bridge,Daydream 65 Impala Albert De La Rocha, Dazed & Confused Carlos Carbajal's 69 Camaro, Steve Carbajal's 71 pinto baby Blues,Harry Ciubal's 66 Impala Home grown the Famous Marijuana Car. The Groupe Car Club of the Early 70's surpassed the Imperials in Show Cars and were dominating every other car Club of that time. THE Groupe Car Club had over 150 members and all flying Plaque. They had the biggest car caravan off all time. GroupeELA Car Club was what was Happening in Los Angeles at that time.


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by GroupeELA #1_@Feb 16 2011, 02:36 PM~19885441
> *GroupeELA Had some Famous car's Painted by Bugs Kustom Colors. Steve Mott's 66 Pontiac,Rainbow bridge,Daydream 65 Impala Albert De La Rocha, Dazed & Confused Carlos Carbajal's 69 Camaro, Steve Carbajal's 71 pinto baby Blues,Harry Ciubal's 66 Impala Home grown the Famous Marijuana Car. The Groupe Car Club of the Early 70's surpassed the Imperials in Show Cars and were dominating every other car Club of that time. THE Groupe Car Club had over 150 members and all flying Plaque. They had the biggest car caravan off all time. GroupeELA Car Club was what was Happening in Los Angeles at that time.
> *


 :0 Is it possible 2 see some of the GROUPE rides?? post pics if u can :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by GroupeELA #1_@Feb 16 2011, 02:36 PM~19885441
> *GroupeELA Had some Famous car's Painted by Bugs Kustom Colors. Steve Mott's 66 Pontiac,Rainbow bridge,Daydream 65 Impala Albert De La Rocha, Dazed & Confused Carlos Carbajal's 69 Camaro, Steve Carbajal's 71 pinto baby Blues,Harry Ciubal's 66 Impala Home grown the Famous Marijuana Car. The Groupe Car Club of the Early 70's surpassed the Imperials in Show Cars and were dominating every other car Club of that time. THE Groupe Car Club had over 150 members and all flying Plaque. They had the biggest car caravan off all time. GroupeELA Car Club was what was Happening in Los Angeles at that time.
> *



 


RIP Joe Abeyta, good people!


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING+Feb 5 2011, 08:13 AM~19794031-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS CAR ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-richards69impala_@Jan 4 2011, 08:45 PM~19505427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its for sale!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## MxHispanic

here is Tijuas still roll'in around in the Bay Area now!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHERES TECHNICAL ECSTACY ???????????????


----------



## Petersdreamimpala

Here a picture of my brother Tony Rodriguez Chevy Chevelle. My brother was the Majestics Car Club president of the Orange County Ca chapter back in the 80's when the club existed. Also a picture of my brothers Peter Rodriguez Chevy S-10 that later when on to become the official truck of Low Rider Magazine.


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Petersdreamimpala_@Feb 21 2011, 09:52 PM~19929717
> *Here a picture of my brother Tony Rodriguez Chevy Chevelle. My brother was the Majestics Car Club president of the Orange County Ca chapter back in the 80's when the club existed. Also a picture of my brothers Peter Rodriguez Chevy S-10 that later when on to become the official truck of Low Rider Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that chevelle is crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Petersdreamimpala_@Feb 21 2011, 10:52 PM~19929717
> *Here a picture of my brother Tony Rodriguez Chevy Chevelle. My brother was the Majestics Car Club president of the Orange County Ca chapter back in the 80's when the club existed. Also a picture of my brothers Peter Rodriguez Chevy S-10 that later when on to become the official truck of Low Rider Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ever happened 2 the chevelle????


----------



## GroupeELA #1

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 3 2007, 06:22 PM~7829811
> *Pearl Jam 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No way GroupeELA had Two Riviera's That were Better than New Life's. Gene arriola's Riv and Shu Lin's Riv . Those two Riviera's were ahead of their time.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by GroupeELA #1_@Feb 23 2011, 04:39 PM~19943371
> *No way GroupeELA had Two Riviera's  That were Better than New Life's. Gene arriola's Riv and Shu Lin's Riv . Those two Riviera's were ahead of their time.
> *



I remember Gene's and Shu's Rivs growing up.. To bad those cars are not around anymore...

He's a pic of Butch's Riv at the LRM Las Vegas show.. The IMPERIALS CC
did a tribute to Butch for all his contributions to lowriding...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^ its too badd alot of rides arent around anymore , now days everything has just about stock style interior with gator or some type of exotic skin..which is cool but i like the old school lowrider look with pleats and biscut tuck interior , pearl paint crazy patterns , cross wires , astro supremes etc etc. just my .02


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 24 2007, 12:18 AM~7964956
> *ted wells deuce from the late 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heard from the man himself it caught fire and burned to the ground sometime in the late seventies.


----------



## IMPNRIVI

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Feb 14 2011, 11:16 PM~19872522-->
> 
> 
> 
> i always wondered what happened to this rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-calilife83_@Feb 16 2011, 12:33 PM~19884098
> *If I remember correctly, it caught on fire.
> *


The car was sold to another club member in late 1983. That member wrecked it and instead of having Crazy Art fix it, he decided to cut the car into pieces. It's unfortunate, but that car is gone forever.

A couple of weeks ago I was talking to Raul, the one who built Technical Ecstasy, and he said that he is building another Rivi with his son. Not sure what year it is going to be, but I recall Raul saying it is a 68. So stay tuned and keep an eye out for another one of Raul's creations flying an Imperials' plaque real soon.

Someone else on this thread had asked about the candy red mini truck. It was called "2 Amaze You" and my homeboy, Jerry Zapata built that truck back in 1982. He sold the truck to the same guy who bought the Rivi. Same story, he wrecked it and I don't know what he did with it after that.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^ THAT SUCKS ... GOOD TO HEAR RAUL IS BUILDING SOMETHING ELSE...BTW ANYONE GOT ANY INFO ON THIS RIDE ???????????


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 26 2011, 01:40 AM~19964559
> *^^^ THAT SUCKS ... GOOD TO HEAR RAUL IS BUILDING SOMETHING ELSE...BTW ANYONE GOT ANY INFO ON THIS RIDE ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LAS VEGAS CAR..AS IT IS CALLED TODAY. LIFESTYLE C.C.


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 24 2011, 09:28 PM~19955036
> *^^^ its too badd alot of rides arent around anymore , now days everything has just about stock style interior with gator or some type of exotic skin..which is cool but i like the old school lowrider look with pleats and biscut tuck interior , pearl paint crazy patterns , cross wires , astro supremes etc etc. just my .02
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

this one says hollywood on the side ???


----------



## Droopy

hollywood lincoln is now las vegas - lifestyle CC


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

OH THATS COOL..NICE TO GET SOME HISTORY ON THESE RIDES..


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 26 2011, 02:40 AM~19964559
> *^^^ THAT SUCKS ... GOOD TO HEAR RAUL IS BUILDING SOMETHING ELSE...BTW ANYONE GOT ANY INFO ON THIS RIDE ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As other have said it's now las vegas. From what I've read Joe Ray more or less started ripping the car down almost right after Hollywood was shot for lowrider.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 22 2010, 09:02 PM~18884448
> *whatever happend to cristal blue persuasion, that bad ass caddy
> *


The brother or son of the guy who built her is on lil. If you look up crystal blue persuasion in the search you should find a topic about the car. It's still together and sitting in the owners garage from what was said in that topic.


----------



## pits n lowriders

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 28 2011, 01:33 AM~19978257
> *The brother or son of the guy who built her is on lil. If you look up crystal blue persuasion in the search you should find a topic about the car. It's still together and sitting in the owners garage from what was said in that topic.
> *


it is still looks the same


----------



## dragginbonez

> _Originally posted by Petersdreamimpala_@Feb 22 2011, 09:52 AM~19929717
> *Here a picture of my brother Tony Rodriguez Chevy Chevelle. My brother was the Majestics Car Club president of the Orange County Ca chapter back in the 80's when the club existed. Also a picture of my brothers Peter Rodriguez Chevy S-10 that later when on to become the official truck of Low Rider Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C'mon dude! Stop holdin back! we wanna see more of your bro chopped Chevelle.
Its one of those missing link kinda cars when customs were on the verge of exctinction and lowriders kept the flag high.
Start digging the period polaroids!


----------



## LURCH63

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO "LOCO 64"? ANY PICS


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^ check with imperials...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Feb 2 2011, 06:53 PM~19771417
> *  in japan probably ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of the cover?


----------



## Droopy

november 1988


----------



## H8R PROOF

>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
SOMEONE BRING HER BACK 2 THE STATES


----------



## gordobig818

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 14 2011, 09:54 PM~19872351
> *how about all the cars that were in the  kid frost video??
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 63 that was from Individuals and also came out in nwa video "always into something" we just spoke about it last week


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Petersdreamimpala_@Feb 21 2011, 10:52 PM~19929717
> *Here a picture of my brother Tony Rodriguez Chevy Chevelle. My brother was the Majestics Car Club president of the Orange County Ca chapter back in the 80's when the club existed. Also a picture of my brothers Peter Rodriguez Chevy S-10 that later when on to become the official truck of Low Rider Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw the truck on the street at Inglewood....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:59 PM~18882405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bougtht this one and am curently bringing it back to life
> *


Link...


----------



## Guest

Whats about this one?? This truck are bad ass..


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 6 2011, 03:41 PM~20027930
> *Link...
> *




Check out project rides


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 6 2011, 12:47 PM~20027972
> *Whats about this one?? This truck are bad ass..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the best truck ever


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Apr 29 2007, 02:48 PM~7797927
> *JUST WONDERING WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THOSE CARS  LIKE THE MONTE FROM BLVD NIGHTS AND THE CARS FROM THOSE DAYS DOES ANYBODY STILL HAVE THEIR CARS FROM BACK IN THE DAY AND IF SO U GOT ANY B4 AND AFTER PICS ?
> *


Most of them probably ended up in china as shredded metal, and recycled as hyundais, kias...and china wheels. :uh:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 6 2011, 12:16 PM~20027816
> *Saw the truck on the street at Inglewood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those rims and tires are :thumbsdown: 
I liked the 1st version better


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


SOMEONE BRING HER BACK 2 THE STATES 
[/quote]


they should as long as that car been out there still sitting at car dealer waiting to be sold...


----------



## arizonalow-480

I've owned this cutty awhile back ago


----------



## SD72RIVI

CRAZY MAZE
'77 Mark V

Owner: Louis Velez
City/State: San Diego, California 

This bad ass old school lowrider is now sitting in a junk yard


----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## SD72RIVI




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 05:35 PM~20276925
> *CRAZY MAZE
> '77 Mark V
> 
> Owner: Louis Velez
> City/State: San Diego, California
> 
> This bad ass old school lowrider is now sitting in a junk yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowlowlow

That's a damn shame, looks like it was left outside for a while. Any prior pics?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Mar 2 2011, 10:14 PM~20003147
> *november 1988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS TRUCK IS STILL AROUND...HE BRINGS IT OUT ONCE IN AWHILE


----------



## SD72RIVI

CRAZY MAZE


----------



## capricesun

Im not from california, but do you see lowriders in the junk yard often? and do you pull parts from them?


----------



## mr.aleman

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 10 2007, 09:08 PM~7880406
> *OR THIS ONE ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> THE ONE FROM CHEECH AND CHONG?
> *



ttt


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 06:37 PM~20276956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i cant believe that i know who used to own it but he got locked up and they towed it away fuck it didnt look like that when he had it


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

what junkyard was it at???


----------



## 94pimplac

:wow: ttt


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

this is how it looked last time i saw it


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

TTT


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@May 9 2011, 08:19 AM~20513779
> *this is how it looked last time i saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks bad ass. We got 2 of the wheels off the car. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 6 2011, 06:37 PM~20276956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:around:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@May 9 2011, 09:19 AM~20513779
> *this is how it looked last time i saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup i was going to buy the car from him when it was on craigslist for $1,500 but he got busted then i bought 2 of the tru classics it had i was only able to get 2 cause the other 2 were in the car and it was in the impound  do you know what ever happend to the 64 he had in the garage


----------



## SAUL

these are the pictures from the ad on craigslist


----------



## SAUL

this is one of the tru classics 5.20 it had


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2011, 01:35 AM~20527428
> *these are the pictures from the ad on craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sad it ended up in the junk yard


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2011, 10:29 PM~20527389
> *yup i was going to buy the car from him when it was on craigslist for $1,500 but he got busted then i bought 2 of the tru classics it had i was only able to get 2 cause the other 2 were in the car and it was in the impound   do you know what ever happend to the 64 he had in the garage
> *


yup his chick ended up selling it when he got locked up. she sold it cheap as fuck from what i heard.


----------



## steeko

Damn, if I lived in the states, that Lincoln wouldn't be in a junk yard, it would be in my garage, y'all don't realize wot u got


----------



## Blue Gum

X2




> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 11 2011, 03:18 AM~20528110
> *sad it ended up in the junk yard
> *


----------



## 87cutty530

Great topic


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by steeko_@May 15 2011, 05:02 AM~20555685
> *Damn, if I lived in the states, that Lincoln wouldn't be in a junk yard, it would be in my garage, y'all don't realize wot u got
> *


its not like the fool didnt want or cared about it no more he got locked up and they towed it away


----------



## KERRBSS

Ttt


----------



## BIGJERM




----------



## dirtbag63

I remember seein a boattail Rivi I think called "Choosy Beggar" split trunk, targa top, brown panel paint with Murals. Anyone remember?? I used to cruise King and Story rd. and party in the Disco East parking lot. It was like a carshow every weekend.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Mr. J76 said:


> What I heard from sources is that lethal weapon got sold and its on the east coast somewhere.


 Mario has my ride a his shop, gonna hook me up with one of his bad ass paint jobs... but he was telling me he gave away Leathal Weapon to his homie (didn't even sell it to him)...his homie got into some financial trouble and started parting the car out...but on a good note, Lowrider mag wants him to get the car back and built a Leathal Weapon 2 with the O.G Monte, so keep ur eyes open


----------



## steeko

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> its not like the fool didnt want or cared about it no more he got locked up and they towed it away


surely someone there can go get it and put it in their garage ?? wouldn't cost that much considering it's in a junk yard


----------



## lowlowlow

Doesn't look like it's worth saving anymore. Probably crushed by now, those heavy cars don't last long in the lot.



steeko said:


> surely someone there can go get it and put it in their garage ?? wouldn't cost that much considering it's in a junk yard


----------



## souphillylow

where is the "Wild Orchid" 1969 impala? I saw a pic of it on a lowrider video. It had a chrome rod iron grille with square headlights.


----------



## lowlow177

TTT


----------



## souphillylow

souphillylow said:


> where is the "Wild Orchid" 1969 impala? I saw a pic of it on a lowrider video. It had a chrome rod iron grille with square headlights.


My bad I got my names screwed up I meant Kng orchid but I already found that topic.


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE

Theyy also had a red coupe deville


----------



## fullsize67

souphillylow said:


> My bad I got my names screwed up I meant Kng orchid but I already found that topic.


pics?


----------



## [email protected]

Ttt for best topic on lil:thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT FOR A GOOD TOPIC


----------



## JROCK

servant of christ said:


> this car had 4 owners after the movie.after the movie was released the car was sold to bob dunlop from baldwin park,after it was sold to a rudy ortega,same town then i traded cars with rudy ,keeped the car for about year 1/2
> took the set ups out sold them ,sold the car with the whole frame all cracked for $900,not reanforced ,the fourth owner started to fix it but before he finish it rapped it around a telephone pole and there end the story of the 63 thats hopped with the monte carlo


SAD. :nosad:


----------



## JROCK

Brownz530 said:


> Is that the car from heartbreakers? Not the 66, the one that reads sex pistol..


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

IMPNRIVI said:


> The car was sold to another club member in late 1983. That member wrecked it and instead of having Crazy Art fix it, he decided to cut the car into pieces. It's unfortunate, but that car is gone forever.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was talking to Raul, the one who built Technical Ecstasy, and he said that he is building another Rivi with his son. Not sure what year it is going to be, but I recall Raul saying it is a 68. So stay tuned and keep an eye out for another one of Raul's creations flying an Imperials' plaque real soon.
> 
> Someone else on this thread had asked about the candy red mini truck. It was called "2 Amaze You" and my homeboy, Jerry Zapata built that truck back in 1982. He sold the truck to the same guy who bought the Rivi. Same story, he wrecked it and I don't know what he did with it after that.


IT WAS ME THAT ASKED ABOUT THAT CANDY RED MINI FROM THE IMPERIALS FEW YEARS BACK. THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSE TO THAT QUESTION. AND I HAVE FOLLOW UP QUESTION. WHAT'S WITH PEOPLE WHO BY CARS OF FAME AND WORKS OF ART AND WRECKS THEM? DO THEY HAVE DRIVERS LICENSE AND CAN THEY EVEN DRIVE? ALSO PEOPLE WHO BUY THESE RESPECTED RIDES JUST TUCKS AND HIDES THEM IN A GARAGE OR SHED AND LET THEM COLLECT DUST OR RUST AWAY OR NEGLECT TO THEM PIECES? TO MANY HORROR STORIES ON HOW THESE LEGENDARY RIDES END UP! :yessad::werd::nosad::tears::facepalm::banghead:


----------



## JROCK

capricesun said:


> Im not from california, but do you see lowriders in the junk yard often? and do you pull parts from them?


IT'S EXTREMELY RARE. IN CALI IT MOSTLY DO NOT MAKE IT THE WRECK YARD. THERE USUALLY SOLD BY JUST A MERE THOUGHT OF THE MIND. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

TTT! 

WHAT'S THE STORY ABOUT THESE LOWRIDERS THAT WERE FEATURED IN THE 70'S MOVIE {CORVETTE SUMMER}? AND WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THEM? :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

the second boat tail in the caravan is Dressed to kill b4 the crazy ass paint and interior, the others i know nothin zbout, xcept the Vega at the end, i know one thing, i need one lol


----------



## JROCK

dogbonekustoms said:


> the second boat tail in the caravan is Dressed to kill b4 the crazy ass paint and interior, the others i know nothin zbout, xcept the Vega at the end, i know one thing, i need one lol


ON THE VEGA. ME 2! LOL :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

TTT


----------



## dj kurse 1

Great topic! What ever became of the pink monte carlo "Panty Puller" that is a bad ass monte. That and Altered Image were my favorite. That's what got me into lowriding with my 78 monte but thats long gone...


----------



## dat620

PANTY PULLER WAS LAST OWNED BY MIKE OCHOA OF NATIONAL CITY CA(CROWD CAR CLUB), THAT WAS BACK IN 1997, I LAST SAW IT WHEN WE INSTALLED THE NEON/WATER TUBE, AND DID SOME INTERIOR RENEWS, AND LRM DID A FEATURE OF THE INSTALL, A FEW MONTHS LATER WAS STOLEN FROM MIKE'S GARAGE AND NEVER TO BE FOUND/SEEN AGAIN, NO WORD AFTER THAT NEVER RECOVERED...


----------



## JROCK

dat620 said:


> PANTY PULLER WAS LAST OWNED BY MIKE OCHOA OF NATIONAL CITY CA(CROWD CAR CLUB), THAT WAS BACK IN 1997, I LAST SAW IT WHEN WE INSTALLED THE NEON/WATER TUBE, AND DID SOME INTERIOR RENEWS, AND LRM DID A FEATURE OF THE INSTALL, A FEW MONTHS LATER WAS STOLEN FROM MIKE'S GARAGE AND NEVER TO BE FOUND/SEEN AGAIN, NO WORD AFTER THAT NEVER RECOVERED...


I REMEMBER THAT MONTE. THAT SUCKA WAS A REAL PANTY PULLER. IT'S SAD HAT CAR NEVER GOT RECOVERED. LUV SEE THAT RIDE BACK IN THE SHOW CIRCUIT. :yessad::tears::werd:


----------



## rIdaho

...not really a 70's or 80's ride, but whatever happened to "Grass Hopper"??? ...not sure if it was even in a club, but I though that shit was clean.


----------



## rIdaho

^^"70's or 80's" referring to feature.^^^


----------



## dj kurse 1

Damn that sucks about "Panty "Puller" that was a bad ass Monte


----------



## dj kurse 1

What about project 64? The one that was built for alberto lopez that was featured in different issues showing the different stages of the build. Or what became of those two Impalas that were given away presented by Budweiser to lucky participants who were given a key to see if if their key would start the Impalas....


----------



## dat620

we did some repair work and clean up at our shop(PROJECT 64), at about the same time we redid 24k mex and fixed up and cleaned up puro plato the early chevy alberto had, last i knew when he sold the magazine the cars went with him and the s10 stayed at the magazine, that was in 1994/1995, cant say after that.


----------



## dj short dog




----------



## JROCK

dj short dog said:


>


:uh: HOW OR WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS FAMOUS EURO COMPETITOR TO WIND UP JUNKED? :wow::shocked::facepalm:


----------



## sixonebubble

WOW! Yeah, who knows the story behind this one?


----------



## Emanuel2364

I remember seeing this car at the shows .It had a bad ass mural done by Tramp.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

Yup.. Tramp is bad ass, hes still in Oxnard doing his thang.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

Heres a pic of tramp from today.


----------



## JROCK

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Heres a pic of tramp from today.


:wow: FOR YEARS I NEVER SEEN THE MAN! HE IS A LEGEND BY HIS OWN RIGHT THAT'S FOR SURE! HOW CAN WE GET A HOLD OF HIM? :thumbsup::h5::werd::worship:uffin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

You can pm me, Ill shoot you his #. per his request, I can pm it but not post it.


----------



## JROCK

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> You can pm me, Ill shot you his #. per his request, I can pm it but not post it.


THANKS FUNKSTERGROOVES. :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

No problem.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Damm thats sad...how much for the blue elco next to it?


----------



## JROCK

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:uh::facepalm:HOW DID THIS WIND UP LIKE THIS?! :nosad::banghead:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

of all the bad ass paint job on that 67 how come only the tacky mural survived?? Cant think of someone sandin it all off but the elvis part.

And that poor euro  who would junk that!


----------



## lowdude13

SD72RIVI said:


> CRAZY MAZE
> '77 Mark V
> 
> Owner: Louis Velez
> City/State: San Diego, California
> 
> This bad ass old school lowrider is now sitting in a junk yard


toooo sad seeing this , i had one back in the days im trying to find it i hop i dident land in a cemetery like this  here is a pic of my ride back in the days


----------



## lowdude13

1mexikan said:


> How bout the Love Machine..


classic:thumbsup:


----------



## 93flee

Man that hurts to see


----------



## ebarraga

dj kurse 1 said:


> What about project 64? The one that was built for alberto lopez that was featured in different issues showing the different stages of the build. Or what became of those two Impalas that were given away presented by Budweiser to lucky participants who were given a key to see if if their key would start the Impalas....


Alberto Lopez lives here in Nor Cal and he brought project 64 to a show in Windsor back in 2006. I dont have pics but That thing still looked clean!


----------



## jakebueman

the azteca impala form street styles


----------



## jakebueman

grass hopper


----------



## vipera

dj short dog said:


>


really nice to see that they had NES 8-bits in it!



will there ever come a time when people will save these cars and fix them again? Or will it just be donks for the youth in the future.:dunno:


----------



## rIdaho

jakebueman said:


> grass hopper


...anyone know?


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

SUCKS HOW SO MANY OF THESE BADD ASS RIDES HAVE WENT TO SHIT , GOT STOLEN , CRASHED , SOLD , JUNKED ....BUT HARDLY ANY OF THEM ARE STILL AROUND...


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage

Its sad to see all these old classics lowrider go to waste,im only 22 but i love the old skool paint jobs and interiors. I jus bought a 64 impala and hope to give it an old skool theme.


----------



## CadillacTom

Supaf|y in the Ky said:


> good topic :biggrin:


x2


----------



## rnaudin

raiderart said:


> Does anybody know wha happen, to Robert Zamora's dark Purple Caddy?   . he use to be the President or Reality Car Club, until they let a mini truck in to the club :biggrin:


he still got it


----------



## FlacoLibertyVillage

Does anyone know what happened to the nissan mini truck that came out in the movie mi vida loca... i think the name of the truck was suavecito


----------



## dogbonekustoms

How about the trucks that were in the "cars that boom" video?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

lowdude13 said:


> toooo sad seeing this , i had one back in the days im trying to find it i hop i dident land in a cemetery like this  here is a pic of my ride back in the days
> View attachment 543299


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ebarraga said:


> Alberto Lopez lives here in Nor Cal and he brought project 64 to a show in Windsor back in 2006. I dont have pics but That thing still looked clean!


I remember that show and I did take pics of it. Ill post once am home


----------



## Ricketts

Awesome thread!!


----------



## McBain

what ever happen to freddy" 3 a 63 impala or the entire IMPRESSIONS car club they were a badd ass club


----------



## big gonzo

This is a grate thread we need to keep it going. :x:


----------



## Mufdvr762

the car Ice Cube was driving was a gold 63 Impala called a touch of gold it got sold to Japan


----------



## Courage

^That's like the one car almost everyone knows what happened to :rofl: The 64 from Dr. Dre's early Chronic videos always had me wondering who really owned it (and which club). Regardless most those cars from the 70s and 80s either got sold to Japan, Got junked, sold and restored to stock, donks, whatever, or rotting away in a garage or became parts cars.


----------



## ESEDICE505

WHERE IS THE 1965 IMPALA "SUMMER MADDNESS"????


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Courage said:


> ^That's like the one car almost everyone knows what happened to :rofl: The 64 from Dr. Dre's early Chronic videos always had me wondering who really owned it (and which club)


aye the car given away during a promotion for the chronic on mtv. when the vato got the car it was fucked up and didn't run. 


it turned into this RIP JIMMY :angel:


----------



## Lowrider19

The Euro of the Year,can't remember the name,but it was a boxy Nissan Sentra convertible,and was sold to N.C.? That was 15 years ago,and the owner was supposed to "bring it back out"?


----------



## 65ss

ESEDICE505 said:


> WHERE IS THE 1965 IMPALA "SUMMER MADDNESS"????


japan


----------



## Courage

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye the car given away during a promotion for the chronic on mtv. when the vato got the car it was fucked up and didn't run.
> 
> 
> it turned into this RIP JIMMY :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty

Thanks for all the props on this topic - shrekinacutty


----------



## El Aztec Pride

KERRBSS said:


> What happen to ALADDIN from LIFESTYLE CC.


 THEY STILL HAVE IT. THEY COPIED DA NAME OF MY CAR,, LOVE ME TWO TIMES! LOL. DA CAR LOOKS DA SAME EXCEPT 4 DA INSIDE, JOE CAMACHO REDID IT FROM CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY, LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Malo38 said:


> Dayumm. I remember that car being built blocks away from my house. I'd swing by and take a peek as it was being put together inside a garage, kept underwraps. Months later it busted out hard, with a Lowrider Mag spread to follow. Who knows where it's at now.


 ITS IN SAN DIEGO, THEY HAD IT OUT THUR IN A MUSEUM.


----------



## dj kurse 1

EDITED- PICS UPLOADED
Ok, here's my list of what ever happen to:
Mind you these are all Cadillacs..








"Caddy de Oro"








the 2 Nite City Caddies "Hittin' Hard" and "Too Sweet"








"Deep Cover"








"Wife's Enemy"








Don't recall name but it came out in Street Customs mag. All white Cadillac Brougham from Super Natural








"High Times" from Imperials CC








"The Seducer"








"No Contest" from Together CC








"Los Angeles Nightmare" from Los Angeles CC








"Hysteria" appeared in Street Customs mag








"24 Karat" painted green w black top
And my favorite Caddy








"First Request" from Klique 
I have all pictures of these Caddies but cannot upload them, I'm on my phone. But I'm sure you all know them


----------



## TMELTON976

This car sits in a field in Riverside of the 60 fwy. There a dually there with a Reds logo in the rear window. The car aint for sale though.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97

Now and then


----------



## peterjm97




----------



## steeko

wot happened to the 65 that Coolio rolled in 'fantastic voyage' ??

always liked that car.. another reason for my interest in 65s, especially verts.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

dj kurse 1 said:


> EDITED- PICS UPLOADED
> Ok, here's my list of what ever happen to:
> Mind you these are all Cadillacs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Caddy de Oro"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 Nite City Caddies "Hittin' Hard" and "Too Sweet"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Deep Cover"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wife's Enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't recall name but it came out in Street Customs mag. All white Cadillac Brougham from Super Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "High Times" from Imperials CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Seducer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No Contest" from Together CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Los Angeles Nightmare" from Los Angeles CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hysteria" appeared in Street Customs mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "24 Karat" painted green w black top
> And my favorite Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First Request" from Klique
> I have all pictures of these Caddies but cannot upload them, I'm on my phone. But I'm sure you all know them


“DEEP COVER” is in his mom’s garage in Modesto Cali last i heard

“24 KARAT” i seen it at an auction in Salida a lot of years ago but the owners bought it thru friends was the word on the street. these two caddis are one of the best ones ever built….


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

dj short dog said:


>


 What's the name of the yard this is sitting in?


----------



## Skim

SD72RIVI said:


>


SOMEONE CUT OUT THAT MOON ROOF WITH A QUICKNESS


----------



## plague

CAR WAS FORSALE NOT TO LONG AGO IN VEGAS AND IT WAS BEAT TO HELL REAL RUFF ILL LOOK FOR PICTURES


----------



## plague

BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT BUT HAD A ENGINE FIRE SO I PARTED IT OUT, SO THE SPIRT LIVES ON IN OTHER PEOPLES RIDES


----------



## dj kurse 1

plague said:


> BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT BUT HAD A ENGINE FIRE SO I PARTED IT OUT, SO THE SPIRT LIVES ON IN OTHER PEOPLES RIDES


:thumbsup:
Yeah, I remember this being for sale...what was the cause of fire? 
You still selling stuff?


----------



## plague

Sorry daddy, I sold everything like 2 and a half years ago then crushed it


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## solid citizen

dj kurse 1 said:


> Ok, here's my list of what ever happen to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wife's Enemy"


 

You can stop wondering about this one...looks like his wife won the final battle :shocked:


----------



## solid citizen

Old Elite ride before:



























After:



















Word on the street is that it's in good hands now & about to undergo another full makeover soon :shh:


----------



## JROCK

TTT 4 THIS TOPIC. :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## dj kurse 1

Ouch, it really was Wife's Enemy...


----------



## Maximus1959

unique27 said:


> the mini Suavecito was owned for years by a guy from Desirable Ones in Las Vegas
> now not to sure on facts but I heard it was sold to a used car lot for pretty cheap cause the owner came a cross an Impala that was to good to pass up...Impala is now known as Life after Death...but not to sure where Suavecito is now...


The owner is named Marty. His club was orignially called "Nu Mini's", which was later changed to Desirable Ones Las Vegas chapter.


----------



## steeko

sad to see that caddy turning to dust


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

dj kurse 1 said:


> EDITED- PICS UPLOADED
> Ok, here's my list of what ever happen to:
> Mind you these are all Cadillacs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Seducer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First Request" from Klique
> I have all pictures of these Caddies but cannot upload them, I'm on my phone. But I'm sure you all know them


Secucer went over seas I believe and Klique cadi I do believe is still around


----------



## dj kurse 1

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Secucer went over seas I believe and Klique cadi I do believe is still around


Dang...another one lost to overseas...what about his other Caddy? The one that came out in Best of Cadillacs..was like a lilac color, white interior, black carpet...
First Request is bad ass...if it's still around, anyone got current pics...


----------



## solid citizen

dj kurse 1 said:


> what about his other Caddy? The one that came out in Best of Cadillacs..was like a lilac color, white interior, black carpet.


 "New Devotion," also in Japan.


----------



## lowridergeorge

how about ****** nielys 38, john chucks mr. ouija, and dean apocadas smile now cry later?


----------



## Emanuel2364

What ever happened to Droopys 1963 Chevrolet Impala ,named Solid Gold,also his 1957 Chevy Bel-Air & 1959 chevy rag top.


----------



## 454SSallday

impalaballa said:


> My car Nicety 84 Buick Lesabre, showed at 33 show in 91for Groupe, took first best 80s every show, I painted it full flake Kandy Wild Cherry with 24 kt gold everything first car to ever win the first Best Use of Gold award by Lowrider Magazine in 91 at San Jose Fairgrounds.


We're is this car now?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

djrascal said:


> King Orchid was bought by an Imperials member from down south after it was here in Stockton. From what i heard it caught on fire or they parted it out. I saw Dave awhile back and when i asked about Freaky 5 he just grinned and didn't say much. The Entertainer was just at a show i went to, still looks good.
> 
> I want to know what ever happen to The Great Medusa, the 1963 Impala from Stockton.


 I never heard of that one..ill ask tony gamez tomorrow..he still has his 58 from back in the 70s


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

djrascal said:


> King Orchid was bought by an Imperials member from down south after it was here in Stockton. From what i heard it caught on fire or they parted it out. I saw Dave awhile back and when i asked about Freaky 5 he just grinned and didn't say much..........................................yea dave still smiles and says "wuts the rush itll be out" lol rogers 66 "****** Pride" was one of the baddest cars out here and now its in a barn goin to shit..paint flaked off chrome undercarriage and engine rusting...he sold it and its been rotting away...I got pics but they wont upload for some reason


----------



## truucha

TRuucha Lowrider Videos,,,, AJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

truucha said:


> TRuucha Lowrider Videos,,,, AJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA


that obese ****** ended up being a paparazzi/informant

pointing his finger at people in courtrooms and taking pictures of little kids


----------



## FirmeJoe

truucha said:


> TRuucha Lowrider Videos,,,, AJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA


that dude is a ****** he should do us all a favor and end it


----------



## DJLATIN

FirmeJoe said:


> that dude is a ****** he should do us all a favor and end it


Chúng tôi viết thư để thông báo cho bạn biết rằng nhóm mà bạn đang cố tìm cách liên hệ (bskt-qtkd-a704) có thể không tồn tại hoặc bạn có thể không được phép đăng bài vào nhóm. Một số chi tiết khác về lý do bạn không thể đăng bài:

 * Có thể bạn viết hoặc định dạng tên nhóm không đúng.
 * Chủ nhóm có thể đã xóa nhóm này.
 * Có thể bạn cần tham gia nhóm trước khi được phép đăng bài.
 * Nhóm này có thể không mở để đăng bài.

Nếu bạn có câu hỏi liên quan đến nhóm Google này hoặc bất kỳ nhóm Google nào khác, hãy truy cập Trung tâm Trợ giúp tại


----------



## warning

truucha said:


> TRuucha Lowrider Videos,,,, AJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA


Jesse James owned


----------



## richards69impala

detailpage


----------



## richards69impala

_detailpage I know its been called the queen of parts but is it still around?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

freaky 5 2.jpg (150.8 KB)


----------



## sdropnem

solid citizen said:


> You can stop wondering about this one...looks like his wife won the final battle :shocked:


  if true OUCH!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

still looks the same LRM jan 85


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## TrueOGcadi

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 972785


i heard this one was coming back out? any truth to that?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

TrueOGcadi said:


> i heard this one was coming back out? any truth to that?


 YEA jus don't kno when....hes in no rush either...


----------



## slowdrag57

richards69impala said:


> _detailpage I know its been called the queen of parts but is it still around?


Still in el paso shows often


----------



## Lowrider19

What about this one? I know it was on the East Coast.....


----------



## SELF MADE

^ sick! I remember that


----------



## JROCK

TTT uffin:


----------



## scrape-it

Might as well bring a good topic back up, here's tower of power then...








and fairly recently...








and nostalgia sleeper then...








later...







and fairly recently...


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT FOR MY TOPIC


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## 83lowlow

Any more pics


----------



## ALCATRAZ

dj kurse 1 said:


> EDITED- PICS UPLOADED
> Ok, here's my list of what ever happen to:
> Mind you these are all Cadillacs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Caddy de Oro"
> I have all pictures of these Caddies but cannot upload them, I'm on my phone. But I'm sure you all know them


Still in Gilroy, CA, collecting dust and faded gold.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Secucer went over seas I believe and Klique cadi I do believe is still around


:yessad:


----------



## Silentdawg

This is probably a longshot but bear with me. This 66' Caprice is the Thee first lowrider imported from cali to europe as far as I know, back in '79.









Does anybody know anything about this car?


----------



## 707dog

Daaamn flipped thru this whole thread lots of memories with some of the old lowrider mag pics...what a sad deal on alot of those cars:thumbsdown:


----------



## CCC925

454SSallday said:


> We're is this car now?


Damn I was there for that show ?


----------



## cruzingratiot

mag says 2002 supershow
for sale on ebay


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toyota-Tercel-2dr-Coupe-DL-Custom-Low-Rider-Show-Car-Hydraulics-Rat-Rod-Hot-Rod-Vintage-Classic-Barn-/261658490586?forcerrptr=true&hash=item3cec0fb6da&item=261658490586&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## TONY MONTANA

the tantalizer 64


----------



## Emanuel2364

This was a bad ass ride inthe late 80 s and early 90s.


----------



## Afterlife

cruzingratiot said:


> mag says 2002 supershow
> for sale on ebay
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toyota-Tercel-2dr-Coupe-DL-Custom-Low-Rider-Show-Car-Hydraulics-Rat-Rod-Hot-Rod-Vintage-Classic-Barn-/261658490586?forcerrptr=true&hash=item3cec0fb6da&item=261658490586&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


Sold for $5100. thats cheap..


----------



## cruzingratiot

Afterlife said:


> Sold for $5100. thats cheap..


must not have sold it was relisted than only bid up to $ 3,000 with 5,000 reserve


----------



## LURCH63

plague said:


> BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT BUT HAD A ENGINE FIRE SO I PARTED IT OUT, SO THE SPIRT LIVES ON IN OTHER PEOPLES RIDES


damn, that was a clean cad. Was that an original color on that?


----------



## plague

Don't think so but was that color when I got it


----------



## KadillacTone

Great Thread!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ALCATRAZ said:


> Still in Gilroy, CA, collecting dust and faded gold.


Not for long


----------



## 1964dippin

what ever happened to sett it offs 62 impy,
boys in tha hood 63 impy,today was a good day
64,death rows vid impys,blood in blood outs
tres puntos 63 impy ht,some of the lows in colors movie,
,some of the 63/64s feat in lowrider 1990/1995?


----------



## Silentdawg

set it off deuce is still owned by Queen Latifah at least in 2013 mentioned in an interview..
there are several threads about Touch of gold (boys n d hood) and Family Jewel (good day) also lots of replicas out there..
Spider's trey was remade in the late 90's and painted brown or burgundy..


----------



## 1964dippin

grasie


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT FOR MY THREAD


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## ThOr4z1n3

I stumbled across this on Craigslist today. I'm not much of a truck guy but I remember seeing this thing in a couple magazines back in the day.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/5506712173.html


----------



## Chuck Holguin

GroupeELA #1 said:


> GroupeELA Had some Famous car's Painted by Bugs Kustom Colors. Steve Mott's 66 Pontiac,Rainbow bridge,Daydream 65 Impala Albert De La Rocha, Dazed & Confused Carlos Carbajal's 69 Camaro, Steve Carbajal's 71 pinto baby Blues,Harry Ciubal's 66 Impala Home grown the Famous Marijuana Car. The Groupe Car Club of the Early 70's surpassed the Imperials in Show Cars and were dominating every other car Club of that time. THE Groupe Car Club had over 150 members and all flying Plaque. They had the biggest car caravan off all time. GroupeELA Car Club was what was Happening in Los Angeles at that time.


I remember Buggs painting my car in my garage.


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------

